# Onkyo HT-S990THX



## Press4MECO

I know this just came out about a week ago, but I'm interested to hear what people think about this.

I'm anxious to get a quality sound system, and everytime I start to look around for individual components, I get completely overwhelmed with what's out there. Therefore, I reasoned I should probably stick with a HTIB, granted one that's still quality i.e. one that comes with a true A/V reciever.

I've been seriously considering the Harmon kardon CP-35. Then this one comes along, which seems to fit what I've been looking for (price, quality brand, quality equipment, etc) and of course the THX endorsement doesn't hurt. I live in an apt, so this seems like exactly what I'd be looking for. I'm by no means on expert on this so I'm curious to hear what wiser people may have to say about this, and bottom line, if it's worth pulling the trigger on purchasing now, or if I'd be wise and wait for some reviews to come out.

Thanks!


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

This I think is actually a good question. Typically when buying separate speakers or receivers you don't worry too much about the THX certification as long as you are buying quality components. THX certification often just increases the price of the system due to testing/licensing fees, but not necessarily the overall quality of the system.


However HTIB are legendary for not having quality components so it makes me curious if they maybe actually had to put some decent speakers in the system to get the THX certification. Personally I would wait for some reviews to come out. The question is it worth the extra money over some of the other Onkyo offerings? That we won't know till reviews come out. Of course you could buy one and let us know your opinion...


----------



## 913kspc

I have also been considering this unit as well but I'm not able to find it in stock anywhere. Anyone have any insight on where it can be purchased either instore or online?


----------



## deadsoulz

I will have to keep an eye out on this one, I was considering the HT-S790 for 400.00 , wonder what the component differences are, other than the receiver and subwoofer.


----------



## Shufflefield

Has anyone run into one yet? Put me on the list of the curious...


----------



## Press4MECO

I got impatient waiting for them to arrive at local retailers so last week I orderded one via B&H Photo. I've also since seen them available at J&R Music and most recently Vanns. The first two via Froogle.

It will be here tomorrow afternoon. May take me a day or two to get set up, as I still need to buy a couple of speaker stands and mostly likely some upgraded speaker wire (recommendations?).

I'll be able to post my impressions in a couple of days then. I'm by no means a true audiophile, so you'll have to take what I say with a grain of salt. This'll be my first real home theater system, so nonetheless, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## armystud0911

It'll probably come with speaker wire, so that should do fine. Manufacturers like Onkyo ussually don't cut corners like in the area of speaker wire. If you want, you can get oxygen free speaker wire at home depot for 45c per foot (14ga) and some twist crimp banana plugs from radioshack or best buy/circuit city for about $14per pair. I really don't recommend getting monster cable as you really won't be able to tell the difference, esp with your speakers. I have a higher end system and the home depot stuff works great, but by all means, feel free to experiment and have fun, congrats on your purchase. I have heard the 790 system several times at circuit city and it is respectable for the price so I hope that the 990 is that much better.


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

I will be one of those eagerly awaiting impressions. I'm looking at getting a 7.1 system later this year and seeing the THX certification in an Onkyo boxed system is very appealing. Enjoy!


----------



## Shufflefield

When you get it please let us know everything!!! I am interested in the options for mounting the speakers, specifically if any of them have a place to screw a post in on the bottom, or how they can be wall mounted.


I know everyone poo poo's HTiB, I was looking to get an Onkyo reciever and piece together a Klipsch set, but the THK logo means something, doesn't it?


----------



## jewing1043

I am also interested in how this differs from the 790


Ihave had the onkyo 660 for a few years now and I am itching to upgrade


----------



## Shufflefield

Cnet reviewed it yesterday...

http://shopper.cnet.com/Onkyo_HT_S99...?tag=pdtl-list 


7.7 ain't bad, might just be good enough for me...


*edit* - read the review, seems pretty good, the included reciever is a rebadged (and possibly slightly nerfed, but I don't see any details on how nerfed) 703, which is the reciever I was going to buy anyway if I built from scratch. Getting more and more promising everyday.


I called the local retail shop I go too and inquired about availability, they didn't have it in stock yet, but said it could arrive any day. They are currently clearing out their stock of other Onkyo systems and are expecting the new models soon.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shufflefield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cnet reviewed it yesterday...
> 
> http://shopper.cnet.com/Onkyo_HT_S99...?tag=pdtl-list
> 
> 
> 7.7 ain't bad, might just be good enough for me...



i'd be very careful about getting excited over this system based on CNET reviews. they also rate the 780/790 very favorably, and there is mountains of evidence in these forums as to how disappointing certain aspects of those systems can be.


it looks like they took the 703 receiver and matched it up with some updated onkyo speakers...similar to the 790, only there they're using the 503 receiver. a system that has a $700 receiver with 7 speakers and powered sub selling for $999 should throw up some red flags as to how good the speakers are. now, anything's possible, but i would certainly want to listen to it first before shelling out 1K for this system.


beware of speakers that can't survive on their own in the A/V market. if the THX certification is something that you find necessary, i think a safer bet would be to buy a refurbished 703 (or similar) receiver and invest in proven speakers.


all that said, i'm still curious to hear it.


----------



## Shufflefield

Why do us lazy people always have to get rained on?


Your right though, I do want to hear it, but I still may go another route. But a reciever plus speakers is going to be alot more than 1k as well. The klipsch I were looking at are 400 per front, 500 for the sub, around 300 for a pair of surrounds (600 total for 7.1) and about 180 for the center. Better prices online I am sure, but with a 703 that would be well over 2k all said and done.


Honestly, I am not an audiophile, what exactly *might* the THX certification say about this system? And why isn't it important when purchasing seperate components?


*edit* - Gstar, you replied to my other post about the quintet III's, I did go listen to them, and compared to the seperate other Klipsch speakers on the floor I decided against them, they sounded pretty muddy. So I am still looking for a cheap route, but might wind up piecing it all together. I *hope* this is as good as it looks, but I understand the HTiB criticisms.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

The THX rating costs manufacturers a large amount of money to get. There is testing and licensing fees as well as often redesign costs. Most of the time manufacturers will have products that can pass the THX standards, but they will opt not to have it done as it would increase the price of the product for the consumer, which will negatively effect sales (of course this is offset some as people like products with the THX rating).


Speakers are especially problematic in that often manufacturers build there speakers to have a certain sound to them, which may not necessarily be congruent with what THX wants to see, but is what there customers want to see.


As far as receivers my guess is most $300 and above receivers could pass THX standards, just many do not choose to.


The advantage of the THX rating is that the equipment in question is required to have certain specifications and have a certain minimum sound quality to it. This is one of the reasons HTIB may benefit from a THX rating as often very cheap poor sounding speakers go into these. Components tend to be much higher quality as they are only selling one specific item to you (for instance if you are only selling a speaker, the speaker better sound pretty good otherwise there is no reason to buy it).


----------



## afrogt

from the CNET review...



> Quote:
> The receiver isn't sold separately, but it shares most of the features of the company's least expensive THX (Select2) receiver, the Onkyo TX-SR703 ($800). In terms of connectivity, however, the HT-S990THX's receiver was a mixed bag. There are three A/V inputs, each of which can accept composite, S-Video, or component-video connections; a fourth composite-only A/V input is located on the front panel. But the HT-S990THX has no HDMI connections, nor does it offer video-conversion options. The latter issue means that, instead of converting all the incoming video to component output, you'll need to run the corresponding composite or S-Video outputs to your TV if you use those inputs for your VCR, your game system, and so forth. So, while you can connect far more A/V sources to the HT-S990THX than you can to lesser HTIBs--many of which offer little more than a couple of audio inputs--the Onkyo's dearth of advanced video conveniences was a disappointment considering its cost.



The HTIB version has 3 optical in and one coaxial input while the 703 has 5 optical, 2 coaxial and plus one optical output. The 703 does cross version to component video while the HTIB version doesn't. From Cnet specs it doesn't look like the receiver has 7.1 outputs so you can't connect to external amps and I'm guessing the auto calibration feature is missing too. I dunno, sounds like the best way to go is get the 703 for ~ $500 and then add a 5.1 system on your own. Maybe like the Athena B1 (2 pair), C1 combo for $380 and the ASP-4000, Dayton sub or Mirage S8 for $150-$200. Or the XLS system that's getting a lot of talk.


The photo of the receiver on the Onkyo site looks more like my 573 than the 703. But maybe that will change.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shufflefield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do us lazy people always have to get rained on?



i'm not trying to rain on anyone, i'm just saying buyer beware. i made the mistake of trusting those CNET reviews, and paid the price in the end. if you can find a place to listen to it, and it blows your hair back, then by all means go for it.


for $1K though, there are so many options. i like afrogot's suggestion about grabbing an onkyo 603 or 703 and coming up with your own 5.1 solution. 2 pair of B1's with a C1 and an acoustech H100 sub would be a great system. even better (for a bit more $$) would be an onkyo 503 or H/K 235 with the SVS SB-01 5.1 package. i would be shocked beyond words if the onkyo THX HTIB could even begin to hang with either one of those setups.


----------



## Shufflefield

Well after listening to a bunch of JBL's and Klipsch last night through an Onkyo 603 I wanted to spend nearly 2k on a setup with F-2's. So I don't think this whole thing is going to happen right now anyway. I will still wait and listen, but it looks like it's going to be a long time before I can get what I want.


I thought more about the inputs I need, and as it is in the review, it's not going to cut it. So much for simplicity.


----------



## rspray

What is it with Onkyo _refusing_ to put HDMI switching on their HTIB's? I would have bought the 790 a while ago if this feature had been included. If they think HDMI is going to go away, they might want to rethink...


----------



## afrogt

Maybe Onkyo is saving HDMI switching for the higher level product line? HTIB is considered entry level home theater and perhaps they figure this market doesn't need these features.


I'm sure as HDMI becomes more prevalent in receivers, it'll trickle down to Onkyo HTIB's.


What other manufacturers include HDMI switching on their HTIB's?


----------



## rspray

Maybe I'm confusing the term "HDMI switching" with simply having an HDMI connection, but I bought the Panny SC-HT940 for ~$380 (MSRP $499) a couple months ago. Even their SC-HT740 (MSRP $399) has HDMI connection with upscaling DVD player.


----------



## micah3sixty

The receiver included in this package looks more like a grandized version of the receiver from the HT-S780/S790 packages as I have the same 3 component/optical/s-video inputs with no video upconversion capabilities. The speakers themselves don't look a whole lot beefier either, except for maybe the surrounds that have larger drivers than even the front/centers (5" vs 5 1/8" or something close to that). I agree with the poster that said that many speakers/receivers could pass THX certifications but choose not to go for it to save costs, keep sales higher.


----------



## Ron Temple

G-star's right, if you're going to spend a grand get a decent receiver, then go to a speaker company for the 5.1 or 7.1 package, Rocket, SVS, Ascend, Axiom, Athena, any of them...you're going to get a much better finished product, possibly for similar dollars, but you'll probably spend more...you'll get a ton more.


----------



## Intrepidman

Hi,


Newbie here. I had an older Onkyo HTIB, forget which model. It had a 8" ported sub, so the bass was a little mushy. ( It's for sale, BTW! )


I was in Fry's the other day just messing around and accidently saw the new Onkyo HT-S990THX ( $999 ) and was blown away. I'm not a sterophile by any stretch of the imagination. I just like really good sound. I had prepared my living room by putting up 1/2" sound board covered by 1/2" ceiling tile, which was in turn covered with 1/4" drywall. So the room is has no echos to speak of, and I can crank it without disturbing the neighbors.


Anyway, I got the Onkyo HT-S990THX home and hook-up was a breeze. The speaker wire is a little thin, but how much wire do you really need for 1 amp? The subwoofer is most impressive. This is my first home system where I have yet to turn it all the way up. I played the Apollo 13 launch at a high volume level and I could tell the system was just loafing. It was able to play the roar of liftoff AND the music beautifully.


Music is very clean and smooth, with no noticable spikes or dips. I'm kind of lazy as well. With all the choices out there it was nice to be able to know for a fact my components will work well together and meet the high standards of THX.


The only real gripe I have with it is the remote. I have yet to find the codes for my Go Video DVD/DVD Burner/VCR and my Moxie DVR.


The quality and finish of the components is first-rate as well. I would recommend this system to others without question.


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Intrepidman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Newbie here. I had an older Onkyo HTIB, forget which model. It had a 8" ported sub, so the bass was a little mushy. ( It's for sale, BTW! )
> 
> 
> I was in Fry's the other day just messing around and accidently saw the new Onkyo HT-S990THX ( $999 ) and was blown away. I'm not a sterophile by any stretch of the imagination. I just like really good sound. I had prepared my living room by putting up 1/2" sound board covered by 1/2" ceiling tile, which was in turn covered with 1/4" drywall. So the room is has no echos to speak of, and I can crank it without disturbing the neighbors.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I got the Onkyo HT-S990THX home and hook-up was a breeze. The speaker wire is a little thin, but how much wire do you really need for 1 amp? The subwoofer is most impressive. This is my first home system where I have yet to turn it all the way up. I played the Apollo 13 launch at a high volume level and I could tell the system was just loafing. It was able to play the roar of liftoff AND the music beautifully.
> 
> 
> Music is very clean and smooth, with no noticable spikes or dips. I'm kind of lazy as well. With all the choices out there it was nice to be able to know for a fact my components will work well together and meet the high standards of THX.
> 
> 
> The only real gripe I have with it is the remote. I have yet to find the codes for my Go Video DVD/DVD Burner/VCR and my Moxie DVR.
> 
> 
> The quality and finish of the components is first-rate as well. I would recommend this system to others without question.



Enjoy your new system...don't mean to rain on your purchase, I hope it's great, but...


I did get a chance to look at the speakers, they've been upgraded and I'm sure they sound better, but the finish compared to even inexpensive speaker companie's products leave a lot to be desired. I pulled the grill off the sub, which is a totally different front firing design, but it exposes unfinished MDF...WTF???


Maybe they are so much better that they had to cut corners...hope so.


----------



## Intrepidman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Temple* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new system...don't mean to rain on your purchase, I hope it's great, but...
> 
> 
> I did get a chance to look at the speakers, they've been upgraded and I'm sure they sound better, but the finish compared to even inexpensive speaker companie's products leave a lot to be desired. I pulled the grill off the sub, which is a totally different front firing design, but it exposes unfinished MDF...WTF???
> 
> 
> Maybe they are so much better that they had to cut corners...hope so.



Yeah, I saw that on the sub too. It's kind of like the quality of the paint finish under the carpet of your car. Is anyone going to REALLY see it? However, the box itself is very sturdy and the speaker is of good quality and the sound quality is excellent.


Did you listen to the system in a good environment? To me that's where the rubber meets the road. If you live in the Fullerton area you should come by for a listen. I could play the Ultimate THX Demo disk for ya.


As I said before, I'm not an audiophile. I don't claim to be able to tell the difference when a special rock is placed on a speaker wire.


What I can tell you is that this flat-out blows away my old Onkyo 5.1 system I bought a few years back for $500, and the sound on that one was pretty good.


Onkyo + THX meant I could buy with confidence. Knowing myself, if I had tried to purchase components separatly I would have driven myself crazy trying to get the 'best' sound, spent a ton of time and gas, and ended up with a system that would probably sound pretty much the same.


----------



## Shufflefield

Press4MECO - Did you get yours yet? Any opinions? It's nice to see that they are out in the wild in some places. I might go to the stores this weekend. I am still in a holding pattern, but I want to see this thing. I still don't think the reciever inputs are going to cut it for me.


I heard the Onkyo 604 will have HDMI on it, but no word on when that is coming down the pike.


----------



## Press4MECO

Sorry about the delay. Yes, I recieved my system about a week ago. However, I have had to delay set-up because I opted to buy a new stand to support the televisoin and the other A/v devices I have. Up until now, I've just had everything configured on or near an old coffee table. The stand came in yesterday and is assembled, so I'm just waiting to get some help moving the tv, then I will be able to get the system up and running. I expect to have everything assembled and operational by the weekend.

But I'm glad to hear of Intrepidman's positive experience. You sound to be in the exact situation as am I: not quite an audiophile, and just too overwhelmed with all the possible combinations of equipment out there, but still want something above average. This system just seemed to hit the sweet spot: credible name, and a THX certification to gurantee compatibility and a level of quality. Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Intrepidman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Press4MECO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry about the delay. Yes, I recieved my system about a week ago. However, I have had to delay set-up because I opted to buy a new stand to support the televisoin and the other A/v devices I have. Up until now, I've just had everything configured on or near an old coffee table. The stand came in yesterday and is assembled, so I'm just waiting to get some help moving the tv, then I will be able to get the system up and running. I expect to have everything assembled and operational by the weekend.
> 
> But I'm glad to hear of Intrepidman's positive experience. You sound to be in the exact situation as am I: not quite an audiophile, and just too overwhelmed with all the possible combinations of equipment out there, but still want something above average. This system just seemed to hit the sweet spot: credible name, and a THX certification to gurantee compatibility and a level of quality. Thanks for the reassurance!



Anytime. It sounds like you and I are the market they are aiming for.


----------



## fernandosq

I was just about buying onkyo 870 when I knew this system was coming out, so I decide to wait and get this one, the 870 included the ultimate thx demo disk, and I want to know if the 990 has it too.


Thanks !


----------



## Intrepidman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fernandosq* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just about buying onkyo 870 when I knew this system was coming out, so I decide to wait and get this one, the 870 included the ultimate thx demo disk, and I want to know if the 990 has it too.
> 
> 
> Thanks !



It does!


----------



## Shufflefield

The CNET review has been updated - see below -


Editor's note: The original version of this review incorrectly stated that the HT-S990THX does not offers component video conversion capability. The system does offer component video conversion, and the review and the rating have been corrected to reflect that.


----------



## torkibe

Hey guys... New here. Just wanted to let you know that I searched for the Onkyo HT-S990THX and it lead me here. Based on some of the positive things that were said here, it sounds like exactly what I'm looking for... So I ordered it!







I just bought a new house so I was looking for a new system that won't break the bank but will fulfill my needs until I can start dropping some serious cash.



$899 and no shipping, can't beat that! I'll let you know how it goes.


edit: I listed the site I bought it from, but I don't have enough posts yet. If anyone needs the the link let me know. Otherwise once I get it and hook it up I'll let you all know how it works!


----------



## Ashokforum

I am looking forward for reviews about the model. I have HT-S780, and it is pretty good for movies, but i wont rate it high for music. I want to make sure whether 990 is worth double the cost?


This system does not have the cost advantage as the HT-S790. I hope we can assemble similar hometheatre for $900. Suggest how HT-S990 would compare with those systems


----------



## Ashokforum

Just to remind you about the reviews.


Please post your experience about the Onkyo 990 THX.


----------



## Goalier95

Hello all!!

new person chiming in so please bear with me. I really like the sound of the Onkyo 790 system I heard @ Circuit City the other day and that blew me away. And then clicking around the cnet site I came across this THX version wondered why no one has it for store display. It can only be ordered online? Also, this question goes out to anyone who knows about the 990THX receiver, does it compare well with other $500 AVR's like the one Yamaha offers (HTR-5960)


----------



## luckyram

I've been looking for the Onkyo 990 also but can't find it locally anywhere. It was just released a few weeks ago but I would have thought it would be out in stores by now.


I'm very interested in it also so please post back if you audition it or buy it.


----------



## JohnnytheSkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckyram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been looking for the Onkyo 990 also but can't find it locally anywhere. It was just released a few weeks ago but I would have thought it would be out in stores by now.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in it also so please post back if you audition it or buy it.



Circuit City has it on their website, so it should only be another week or two before it's in stores. I'm definately interested, and the no interest financing is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Goalier95

Hey All,


I just visited my local Fry's in Houston and asked one of the salesperson about the step up from the 790 and he brought me over to the 990THX and they had it in stock!! But..... it was still on the pallet in the HDTV section and none were opened for demo use. The box is gargantuan!! It has the dimensions of a refridgerator!! Fry's were asking $100 less than the MSRP and they had four in stock in black.


So I will have to come back to Fry's in a couple of weeks to see if they have it set up for demo but until then, my question is since it doesn't have HDMI at all should I be concerned for the future? I've listened to the 790 and it sounds amazing. Thanks for answering in advance.


----------



## Leftey

Well, I just ordered my 990 today. I'm pretty excited, since I finally get to upgrade my prologic system that I've had since 1993. I also found it for $899 with free shipping. Sweeeet! I'll post a review after I get it setup sometime next week.


----------



## ShamHollingera

Hi everyone,


Noob here, I've been doing some research and this system really seems like it might be right for me! My problem is, I can't find anyone who has it set up for listening at a store!


I'm just wondering if the people who have set theirs up can let us know how it sounds?


Your time is appreciated!

Sham


----------



## Leftey

I got mine setup last week and to me it sounds incredible. I upgraded from a very old prologic system so the sound difference is not even a comparison. It has great mid range. The sub seems to be doing a wonderful job. My room is 11x13 and the 990 has plenty of sound for that size of a room. For movies the system was simply amazing. For music it wasn't as good but not far off. It reaaly depended on the music. I went through a few genres lastnight. Here's what I would say on a 1-5 scale. Orchestra 4.5, Rap 4.2, Opera 4.5,

Old rock&roll 3.2(which could have been the record quality not the system), Newer alternative 4.0, R&B 4.2, Techno 4.0. I'm still tweaking the sytem a bit but overall it's a breeze to setup. The speakers are fairly large and heavy. If you've seen the 790 system then you kind of get the idea of size. But the 990 speakers are a tad bigger and heavier (which is a good thing in my mind atleast as far as the weight goes. I did change out the spaeker wire for a nice 16g wire. The wire that comes with it is like a 50g or smaller but all the wires are color coded for corresponding speaker arrangement if you need to go that route. Which means the binding posts on the back of the revr, that certain wire and the binding posts on the back of the speaker all have that certain color for proper speaker placement. I'm also pretty happy with the recvr, it has everything I want, well except for pre-outs. I did find out lastnight though that the b speakers will only play and analog signal. And I'm not running any analog signals into it at this moment. I'm running 4 diditals (x360, dvd upscaler, HD box, sacd player). So my fix to that is to dig out all my rca cables and add analog to some of my audio sources also. I just don't want my 15 in. cerwin vega's (RE15) to get lonely. IMO, was it worth $899, all day. The system seems to be matched perfectly, sound is great, looks good, easy to set-up, build quality good. And hopefuuly it will last me atleast 13 years like my other sytem did. I'll send you some pictures if you would like to pm me your email.


----------



## G-star

have you ever had a chance to hear the onkyo HT-7X0 series HTIB? i'm wondering how the speakers perform relative to the speakers in their benchmark package.


----------



## Leftey

G-star, no I haven't. But cnet did a review and mentioned the 700 series htib in there review. http://reviews.cnet.com/Onkyo_HT_S99...-31934315.html


----------



## Goalier95

Thanks for that feedback!! Great to hear it sounds as good as Cnet says it is! Have you tried watching any dvd music concerts yet? How long did it take you to setup once you unpacked everything? Congrats.


----------



## Leftey

With running all the speaker wire and adding banana plugs, I would say around 3 hours. Thats with somewhat taking my time. I also built my own speaker stands which took half a day with around $30 of wood and paint from HomeDepot.


----------



## o0gloom0o

Hey everyone! I am pretty much ready to buy the HT-S990THX. I just have a few questions. Can someone please explain the performance of the subwoofer? Please explain in detail, the depth and power the sub has, because i am really scared of buying the system and find that the bass just whispers like my $200 Philips htib, i am praying every night this system has deep clean makes you smile of joy kind of bass. also is there a control for the bass on the subwoofer? just is this sub powerful!?!? and more importantly are all the components balanced from highs to mids to the lows? Please explain the sound in particular movies and music explaining your reactions to the sound, impressive or not. Basically can anyone give me a hands on, detailed performance review of the HT-S990THX with emphasis and extreme detail in regards to the subwoofer? thank you in advance.


----------



## Leftey

Gloom, yes there is a control knob on the back of the sub. And yes it's very deep and loud. I watched Master and Commander lastnight as was very impressed with the bass and the mids. The parts where the cannon balls are blowing apart the ship were simply amazing. Extremely loud, deep, and powerful. The mids are deep also. The highs seem pretty good too. But I'm not tuned very well for highs(personally). I have the sub turned up half way and that seems to be plenty of bass for the movies, music and blue man group, that I've listened to.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *o0gloom0o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please explain in detail, the depth and power the sub has, because i am really scared of buying the system and find that the bass just whispers like my $200 Philips htib, i am praying every night this system has deep clean makes you smile of joy kind of bass.



if excellent bass is a high priority, and you've got $900 to spend, i would strongly recommend you consider piecing together a system and buying a sub from a company that specializes in making them, like Hsu, SVS, Acoustch, etc. i doubt any HTIB sub, THX certified or not, would come close to the performance of even the entry level models from these companies. Even the best HTIB's are subject to design compromises so that they can be sold at price the average consumer won't balk at. The better systems like this one from onkyo are convenient and will provide a good HT experience. But if you are looking for excellence in your bass performance, HTIB is NOT the way to go.


----------



## o0gloom0o

Thanks Leftey, haha i started smiling from your details in the depth and loudness! im very happy now im sure im going to buy it. ill post what i think of it in a few days. thanks a lot. and i really appreciate your suggestion G-Star, but im just a nub i couldnt create my own system. but thanks to you both. ill reply my thoughts about in soon. take careee.


----------



## Leftey

No problem and yes please do post what your impressions are. And definately get master and commander if you don't already have it. And what seems even more amazing is the louder I go with this system the better it sounds. I've only gone about 3/4 of the way up also. I really don't think I'll ever need to go louder than that.


----------



## andross77

i just set up a separate post for this but just in case you guys are only looking here....should i get the onkyo s990thx for $ brand new from Circuit City or the Onkyo s790 for ~$ ? if both setups only have good receivers and everything else "sucks", it seems like getting the cheaper one and upgrading later is smarter.


i'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination so i kinda just wanted to buy the highest rated HTiB for under $1k and be done (and i think that's the onkyo s990thx). It would be a HUGE upgrade to my tv's current 10 watt X 2 speakers it uses now







.


Let me know what you guys think.


edit - for non-MSRP prices. sorry i missed that.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andross77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination so i kinda just wanted to buy the highest rated HTiB for under $1k and be done (and i think that's the onkyo s990thx). It would be a HUGE upgrade to my tv's current 10 watt X 2 speakers it uses now



either system would be a huge upgrade from your TV speakers. but for what the 990-thx is going for, there are options that will give you better sound quality and a better HT experience, IMO.


a refurbished 780 or 790 is a good compromise for someone who wants to get their feet wet, and feels overwhelmed by all the separates options. you get instant HT with a very good entry level receiver. if you feel you want more or better SQ, ditching the onkyo speakers/sub isn't that tough, and you'll only be out a relatively small amount of money. that is the route i went.


however, if i had it to do all over again, i would have just started with a 2.1 system of my own design and built from there. that would have saved some money and a lot of time selling my HTIB on ebay/craigslist.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andross77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just set up a separate post for this but just in case you guys are only looking here....should i get the onkyo s990thx for $ brand new from Circuit City or the Onkyo s790 for ~$ ? if both setups only have good receivers and everything else "sucks", it seems like getting the cheaper one and upgrading later is smarter.
> 
> 
> i'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination so i kinda just wanted to buy the highest rated HTiB for under $1k and be done (and i think that's the onkyo s990thx). It would be a HUGE upgrade to my tv's current 10 watt X 2 speakers it uses now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> edit - for non-MSRP prices. sorry i missed that.



All I got to say is, I don't regret my decision at all. I think it's a very nice system for the price I paid. And as bad as fed ex beat it up it, onkyo does a terrific job of packaging cause everything works beautifully and not a single scratch. But the cardboard box was destroyed. I wish you luck with your decision. I was going through the exact same thing you are going through now about which system to get. And I went through it for 4 months. I came up with 3 different sytems that I had pieced together. But something kept telling me to wait and keep looking. And then I fell upon the 990 system and it just felt right. The decision was easy to make at that point. But waiting for it to get here was the hard part. But when you get free shipping, that how it goes. 7 days is what it took.


----------



## andross77

thanks for the input guys. i think i will probably go with the onkyo 990 b/c i can find it for about $875 shipped +$50 MIR. then i'd start out with all speakers being over 100 watts each and have a decent sub and receiver to boot.


i feel like it would be a better than average starter system (my first surround setup EVER) and if i really took the time to grow into this hobby i would have a decent system to tide me over until i customized my dream one.


thanks Leftey


----------



## luckyram

Question for those with the 990....


Is there an option to have it out put only 5.1 Surround? Or does it automatically decode the audio signal to an unchangeable 7.1 format?


I ask because I'd like to first set it up as a 5.1 (due to current room layout) and possibly add the other 2 speakers later. Being that hardly any 7.1 surround stuff is out now I don't think that I'll be at a major disadvantage with only the 5.1 setup at this time. I'll then be "future-proof" if and when 7.1 becomes more available/mainstream and can convert it to the 7.1.


Is this setup doable?


----------



## gtr12

Hey guys,


Im new to HT systems also and it looks like im in the same position as you guys that decided to pick up the 990, I tried to build my own system instead and I went well over 2g's...so I was wondering if you guys know of a set up that would be better than the 990 with a limit of 1000. But im basically leaning towards the 990 myself...also do you have to break in your system before blasting it loud?? I don't want to break the speakers and woofer on the first week.


----------



## moby63

gtr12


try this!

svs-sbs-01 system B-Stock+ onkyo TX-SR503 + $1,100.00


----------



## gtr12

hey moby, thanks for the suggestion...can you link me to where to get it for that price? i was just checking out the svs system at work not to long ago i think it was already priced at 1000


----------



## Ron Temple

 www.svsound.com - B stock shows up as an option on the Products menu IIRC.


I've heard it. The and the Rocket XL-S packages will absolutely kill any HTIB for SQ. Really guys, it's not hard to shop for separate components. Most often you'll get very nice speakers with at least 100% (subjectively) better sound quality.


I came out of an Onkyo 770 which was the cat's meow HTIB 2 years ago. Hey, it hooked me on this obsession, but I was swapping it out within 3 months.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckyram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those with the 990....
> 
> 
> Is there an option to have it out put only 5.1 Surround? Or does it automatically decode the audio signal to an unchangeable 7.1 format?
> 
> 
> I ask because I'd like to first set it up as a 5.1 (due to current room layout) and possibly add the other 2 speakers later. Being that hardly any 7.1 surround stuff is out now I don't think that I'll be at a major disadvantage with only the 5.1 setup at this time. I'll then be "future-proof" if and when 7.1 becomes more available/mainstream and can convert it to the 7.1.
> 
> 
> Is this setup doable?



Hey lucky, it should be very doable. But if there is a way to even just run 1 of the back surrounds you should give it a try. I can send you a pic of the way I set mine up to get i gist of what to do. And mine is set up in a fairly small room. Just pm me your email address.


----------



## G-star

$900 is WAY too much for any HTIB, you're paying for the THX name with this one. i doubt the speakers and sub are much better than in the 7X0 package. like ron said, it isn't very hard to shop for separates, and the benefits you'll gain in sound quality are not small, we're talking *major* improvements here.


go through some of the longer threads in this forum and you'll see just how many people have ditched their HTIB's for separates b/c those systems just don't cut it after awhile, with their muddy dialouge and hollow sound.


do yourself a favor and avoid this step alltogether. onkyo and yamaha make good HTIB's for those on a very strict budget, but for this much scratch, you can build a system that is light years ahead of the best HTIB.


----------



## ShamHollingera

Hey Gstar,


I'm not really understanding where you are coming from here, hopefully you can educate a noob.










How can you say that this unit sucks because it comes in one box? When I look at this system, the speakers in particular, the specs are a lot better than the 790 which I have heard a lot of complaints about. I have heard very few reviews from users of the 990, and nobody say anything negative about it except people generalizing that htib's suck. I agree that almost all htib's i've heard do suck a great deal, but looking at the specs (the dual 5" woofers, 12" subwoofer, etc) I got the feeling that this is not your average htib. Throw in the thx cert as a bonus, makes me think it at least meets some level of quality???


I have considered piecing a system together, but I have no idea how to match the timber and all that jazz so that i get a complete sounding system.


Summary: I'm a noob who doesn't know much, this system looks like its a lot better than any other htib i've seen (still trying to hear one set up before i buy). I'm just wondering if you've heard the system, or if there is any other reasons why this system is bad other than it comes in one box??


Thanks, Sham


----------



## G-star

sham,


i never said that this system "sucks", it is probably one of the best all-in-one box systems you can buy. however, for $900, i think that there are other options that will give you superior sound quality and bass relative to what the 990 will do.


forget about THX certification, i don't put much stock in that. IMO it is a marketing manuver much like saying these HTIB's are "1000 WATTS!!!!!!", which is also B.S. onkyo has to pay to get that certification, and they are passing along that cost to the consumer.


i haven't heard the 990 in person. but i have heard several other onkyo HTIB's, and i have come to the firm conclusion that speakers/subwoofers are not onkyo's strong points. they make GREAT receivers. the value of their HTIB's lies in the fact that they give you those quality receivers in those packages. are the 990 speakers/sub substantially better? maybe, but i seriously doubt it.


so my advice to you, based on personal experience, is to go with what onkyo does best, and that is to buy one of their fine receivers. get your speakers from a real speaker company whose products can survive on their own merits in the market. likewise for the subwoofer.


there is a TON of information here on building your own system, it just takes a little research. most people who have done so are former HTIB owners. myself included.


----------



## ShamHollingera

Thanks G-star! Good points, that i'm gonna take into consideration! I appreciate your patience and input.


----------



## luckyram

G-star,


Please post a system or combo you feel can match the performance of the 990 that even comes close to its price point.


I've recently auditioned it and for the price/contents I don't think there are many, if any, separates that when TOTAL COST is factored in can deliver at the same $. Once you total up the 7 speakers, subwoofer AND 7.1 receiver I'd like to see the amount you arrive at.


The 990 is now available for $849 if one looks around and I'm sure in the weeks/months ahead it will drop in price. I wouldn't be suprised to see it available for $599 - $699 by Xmas/ year end.


When price is a minor or no object, of course one can find the top of the heap in quality but many of us need a excellent system at an affordable price especially when we dished out over $5 G for the plasma (+ extra for wires, surge protectors, ext. warranties, etc.).


While I'd agree with you about some of the HTIB's available mass market and at the big store chains, the 990 is a different animal.....It is much like the Harmon Kardon CP 35 which that company put together as a collection of matched separate components and has held up very well in reviews and comparisions to separates.


I'm not saying you're one, but many people who've spent a lot of money on separates refuse to accept that a well designed, quality system from a major manufacturer can compete with their expensive, marquee named ones and be quite adequate in performance at that.


At the very least, you should audition it before making a blanket statement that a better system can be put together at the same price.


----------



## Leftey

I tell yall, I've trying to find flaws in the system and I'm just not finding any. The sound quality is fantastic. I'm wearing out the Queen of the Damned soundtrack right now and it sounds beautiful. Very full of sound. And I'm running the audio from my computer to my 360 then to the recvr, without a hitch.


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckyram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-star,
> 
> 
> Please post a system or combo you feel can match the performance of the 990 that even comes close to its price point.
> 
> 
> I've recently auditioned it and for the price/contents I don't think there are many, if any, separates that when TOTAL COST is factored in can deliver at the same $. Once you total up the 7 speakers, subwoofer AND 7.1 receiver I'd like to see the amount you arrive at.
> 
> 
> The 990 is now available for $849 if one looks around and I'm sure in the weeks/months ahead it will drop in price. I wouldn't be suprised to see it available for $599 - $699 by Xmas/ year end.
> 
> 
> When price is a minor or no object, of course one can find the top of the heap in quality but many of us need a excellent system at an affordable price especially when we dished out over $5 G for the plasma (+ extra for wires, surge protectors, ext. warranties, etc.).
> 
> 
> While I'd agree with you about some of the HTIB's available mass market and at the big store chains, the 990 is a different animal.....It is much like the Harmon Kardon CP 35 which that company put together as a collection of matched separate components and has held up very well in reviews and comparisions to separates.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're one, but many people who've spent a lot of money on separates refuse to accept that a well designed, quality system from a major manufacturer can compete with their expensive, marquee named ones and be quite adequate in performance at that.
> 
> 
> At the very least, you should audition it before making a blanket statement that a better system can be put together at the same price.



luckyram, you make a good point regarding 5.1 vs. 7.1. and matching price points. I for one don't think 7.1 is even a worthwhile format in most small to medium sized room, but let's take a look.


I haven't heard the 990 speaks, but did take a look at them. They have been upgraded, better tweeter and drivers (but that's not saying much). I also looked at the sub, which has been re-worked, but left unfinished...WTF? Take the grill off and you see naked MDF(this is a pet peev). I was going to go into a rant, but just changed my mind. This HTIB (and this is a HTIB forum) undoubtedly delivers increased value over their and other lesser offerings.


If you're going to drop a grand(or close to it) you most likely want quality, as well as, an easy solution. The HK 25/35 is a better example because the receiver/DVD player are better stuff than the Onkyo. G-star said it, these HTIBs give you a decent entry level base with the receiver (and with HK receiver and DVD), but the speakers/sub are as good as they can make them and still make a decent margin on the product.


Go to a speaker manufacturer and you'll still get Chinese OEM speakers, but the fit, finish and SQ will have to compete with other direct competitors...it's quite a bit better. Hearsay right? Get to a Frys and compare the HTIB speakers with the entry level offerings in the speaker rooms. Then look at the sale prices that come up every week.


My intention wasn't to slam anyone's purchase. As said before, I went this route. Look up my early posts about the Onkyo 770 and see how my mind has changed.


My recommendations for midfi value at entry level prices at close to $1000 all in.


B Stock SBS-01s w/ PB10 (5.1) with a receiver of your choice. Ok, that's ~ $1400, but the sub is sooo good that you feel like you spent $5Gs. www.svsound.com 


Rocket X-LS package (5.1) with a receiver of your choice. You can get very close to a grand with the right receiver. These speakers are the bomb. Designed by the guy behind GR Research. They are like a fine bottle of $50 Chardonnay. www.********** . It comes with an overacheiving sub, just not SVS quality.


These are guaranteed to smoke the Onkyo. Said too much...hope this helps.


----------



## micah3sixty

Let me help answer your question Luckyram. My first surround system was the Onkyo HT-S760 which served me well for 2 years and then I upgraded to 7.1 with the Onkyo HT-S780. I recently upgraded my speakers and subwoofer and receiver that blow away either of these systems and also beats out the 990 for price and performance. There are lots of deals out there for great speakers from manufacturers that KNOW speakers that will have much better/flatter response and dynamics. Below is the system I now have and what I paid for it by shopping good deals from respectible speaker manufacturers. A good setup that I would recommend while they last are Infinity Primus speakers that are being cleared out at Circuit city. 2 or 3 pairs of Primus 150s, a Primus C25 center and a BIC H100 12" sub paired with an Onkyo TX-SR503 would best the 990 in price and performance. These can also be found online too.


Here are my audio deals:


Advent H500 towers, got them for $59 each, original cost was $299

Advent H200 bookshelfs, got them for $69 a pair, original cost: $199

Advent H100 bookshelfs, got them for $49 a pair, original cost: ~$180

Advent Heritage Center, got for $24, original cost: $149

Total cost for 7.0 setup above: $276.25


SVS PB10-NSD, got if for $399 b-stock (still looks new and they replaced the amplifier for free cause the auto/on switch was damaged in shipping).


Onkyo TX-SR603x silver I picked up as an Open Box for $180.


So my total cost for this setup was $855.25 but had I paid full retail for it, I would have spent $1914 so I paid roughly 45% of original MSRP!!! A $2000 setup for under $900 aint bad in my book.


----------



## G-star

lucky,


ron and micah have explained in detail what i alluded to in my first post, so i won't repat what they have said. they're right on the money.


when you have nothing to compare it to, HTIB's of the 990's caliber will of course sound great. your first true 5.1 experience is a memorable one.


i originally owned an onkyo 780, and never ran it in 7.1 mode (overkill for my room). i got rid of it b/c i wasn't happy with the quality of the speakers or sub. dialogue was difficult to understand, sound was thin and hollow, and the sub was a one-note wonder. the receiver was excellent, though.


for $850, here's what i would do, knowing what i know now:


onkyo 503 - $180

2 pair athena B1.2's - $240

1 athena C1.2 - $140

Bic Acoustech H-100 - $225


Total: $785. use the rest of the money for cables/stands/etc. or if you really have your heart set on 7.1, throw in another pair of B1.2's and your at the MSRP of the onkyo 990 system, but you'll be light years beyond it in terms of sound quality.


----------



## andross77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lucky,
> 
> 
> ron and micah have explained in detail what i alluded to in my first post, so i won't repat what they have said. they're right on the money.
> 
> 
> when you have nothing to compare it to, HTIB's of the 990's caliber will of course sound great. your first true 5.1 experience is a memorable one.
> 
> 
> i originally owned an onkyo 780, and never ran it in 7.1 mode (overkill for my room). i got rid of it b/c i wasn't happy with the quality of the speakers or sub. dialogue was difficult to understand, sound was thin and hollow, and the sub was a one-note wonder. the receiver was excellent, though.
> 
> 
> for $850, here's what i would do, knowing what i know now:
> 
> 
> onkyo 503 - $180
> 
> 2 pair athena B1.2's - $240
> 
> 1 athena C1.2 - $140
> 
> Bic Acoustech H-100 - $225
> 
> 
> Total: $785. use the rest of the money for cables/stands/etc. or if you really have your heart set on 7.1, throw in another pair of B1.2's and your at the MSRP of the onkyo 990 system, but you'll be light years beyond it in terms of sound quality.



G-Star, would you mind critiquing this system? i posted it in the receivers forum and got a sour response.


Pioneer 1016 -$430

Infinity Primus 360's (pair) - $400

Infinity Primus 160's (pair) - $160

Infinity Primus c25 - $130

SVS SB12-Plus - $700


this comes in at $1,820 w/sub and $1,120 w/o sub.


What i was told to do was change the primus 360's for ascend 340's and the primus 160's for the ascend 170's. (and of course the center channel out too). Like the ascends would be VASTLY superior in SQ. This adds about $500 or more to the package and am wondering how true it is.


I was originally looking at the Onkyo 990 HTiB but would guess that since 95% of the people on this forum seem to agree that separate components will always yield better SQ for a similar price (albiet with more effort than going to CC and buying 1 big box), they are probably not all wrong.


i have a few questions though. Will my system be SEVERELY handicapped if i held off on the sub for a while? i will be doing 60% games/ 30% movies/ 10% music. Also, what is the difference between a tall 3' floor standing speaker and a bookshelf? obviously in the same line the bookshelves are cheaper but i saw a Polk Audio in Fry's that was $900 for one bookshelf (Li9's ?). Does the floorstanding speaker give a fuller sound? are the bookshelves offered just so people can fit them in smaller spaces?


i appreciate your and others advice. This post isn't just to G-Star but anyone that can advise me on my setup.


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andross77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-Star, would you mind critiquing this system? i posted it in the receivers forum and got a sour response.
> 
> 
> Pioneer 1016 -$430
> 
> Infinity Primus 360's (pair) - $400
> 
> Infinity Primus 160's (pair) - $160
> 
> Infinity Primus c25 - $130
> 
> SVS SB12-Plus - $700
> 
> 
> this comes in at $1,820 w/sub and $1,120 w/o sub.
> 
> 
> What i was told to do was change the primus 360's for ascend 340's and the primus 160's for the ascend 170's. (and of course the center channel out too). Like the ascends would be VASTLY superior in SQ. This adds about $500 or more to the package and am wondering how true it is.
> 
> 
> I was originally looking at the Onkyo 990 HTiB but would guess that since 95% of the people on this forum seem to agree that separate components will always yield better SQ for a similar price (albiet with more effort than going to CC and buying 1 big box), they are probably not all wrong.
> 
> 
> i have a few questions though. Will my system be SEVERELY handicapped if i held off on the sub for a while? i will be doing 60% games/ 30% movies/ 10% music. Also, what is the difference between a tall 3' floor standing speaker and a bookshelf? obviously in the same line the bookshelves are cheaper but i saw a Polk Audio in Fry's that was $900 for one bookshelf (Li9's ?). Does the floorstanding speaker give a fuller sound? are the bookshelves offered just so people can fit them in smaller spaces?
> 
> 
> i appreciate your and others advice. This post isn't just to G-Star but anyone that can advise me on my setup.



I've heard the Ascends...very nice, but when you get from the top of entry level (the Infinitys) to comparisons with well regarded ID brands like Ascend you're getting into subjectivity on a higher plane. For example, I own entry level Polks. I listened to the Ascends...they were undoubtedly better. I'd like to hear them again (in my room). Were they as much better as my speaks vs. HTIB speaker?...no way. It was a subtle difference of tweeter, midrange and imaging. I didn't have to run out and order them.


So if this is your first system...and you like the Infinitys...why not? I know you'll be blown away. You can always upgrade later (like me). You may, in fact, prefer the Ascends. Find an owner in your area and ask for a listen. It's the only way you can know without ordering a pair. It's your ears...


Bookshelf vs floorstander shouldn't matter with a good sub, but I've got to admit I prefer floorstanders... No stands and a larger soundstage, IMO.


Get the sub...


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

Getting close to pulling the trigger, but I have a question.


I'm looking at buying the HD-A1 and it has 5.1 analog output for the Dolby HD and DTS HD audio formats. If I plug them into the Onkyo receiver, will the two back surrounds output sound if the input is only 5.1? Will this degrade the audio soundtrack from the HD-DVD?


Also, what is "special" about the THX specific sound modes (Cinema, Game, Music)? Are they preferred by people on here? Should I use THX Cinema for movie watching and not DTS or Dolby Digital on the receiver?


PLEASE HELP!


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

Add me to the latest list of buyers on this system...placed the order a half hour ago! I would like any help with my list of questions in the previous post, as well as suggestions for center speaker mounts.


I can't WAIT for the weekend when my gear arrives! I'm like a kid before Christmas


----------



## ShamHollingera

Congrats on the purchase Johnny, I can only imagine how excited you must be!!!


Let us know how it goes when you get it! set up, how it sounds etc!!


As for the questions about the THX sound modes... I can't speak personally on them, but in the user manual from onkyo that you can download for free it explains them!!


The manual can be found here: http://www.onkyousa.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems 


It doesn't have all the info in the world but its at least a starting point for discussion!

Here is what it says:

THX

Founded by George Lucas, THX develops stringent standards

that ensure movies are reproduced in movie theaters

and home theaters just as the director intended.

THX Cinema

This mode is for watching movies, which are typically

recorded and edited on the assumption that they

will be played in a sizable place like a movie theater.

It carefully optimizes the tonal and spatial characteristics

of the soundtrack for reproduction in the

smaller home-theater environment. It can be used

with 2-channel sources processed with other formats,

and multichannel sources. Surround back

speaker output depends on the source material and

the selected listening mode.

THX Cinema2

This mode expands Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1-

channel sources for 7.1-channel playback. It doesthis by analyzing the composition of the surround

source, optimizing the ambient and directional

sounds to produce the surround back channel output.

This is a new and improved mode especially for

home theater use.

THX Music Mode

This mode is designed for use with music. It expands

Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1-channel sources for 7.1-

channel playback.

THX Games Mode

This mode is designed for use with video games.

THX Surround EX or

This mode expands Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1-

channel sources for 6.1/7.1-channel playback. It's

especially suited to Dolby Digital EX sources. THX

Surround EX, also known as Dolby Digital Surround

EX, is a joint development between Dolby Laboratories

and THX Ltd.


Sham...


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andross77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-Star, would you mind critiquing this system? i posted it in the receivers forum and got a sour response.
> 
> 
> Pioneer 1016 -$430
> 
> Infinity Primus 360's (pair) - $400
> 
> Infinity Primus 160's (pair) - $160
> 
> Infinity Primus c25 - $130
> 
> SVS SB12-Plus - $700



ron explained it better than i could have, the difference between HTIB to good entry level speakers is BIG, but those differences become more subtle as you move up the food chain.


if this is your first system, i think you'd be happy with the infinities. i personally prefer bookshelf/sub systems rather than floorstanders/sub, but that's just me.


that is a nice system you've put together there, certainly a huge step up from the onkyo 990. you could save a bit of money by going with 2 pair of bookshelves, and maybe getting a smaller sub (don't recall your room size, though).


and as ron said, don't leave out the sub, it is critical, especially for HT/gaming.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Add me to the latest list of buyers on this system...placed the order a half hour ago! I would like any help with my list of questions in the previous post, as well as suggestions for center speaker mounts.
> 
> 
> I can't WAIT for the weekend when my gear arrives! I'm like a kid before Christmas



Johnny, congrats on the system. I think you'll love it and be impressed with it. I know I am. Once you get it, just keep tweeking it alittle at a time to get the right combination of sound level out of each speaker to where your optimum listening position is in the room. And the jungle scenerio on the thx disk that comes with it is pretty kool. It really enhanses what a 7.1 system sounds like.


----------



## andross77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ron explained it better than i could have, the difference between HTIB to good entry level speakers is BIG, but those differences become more subtle as you move up the food chain.
> 
> 
> if this is your first system, i think you'd be happy with the infinities. i personally prefer bookshelf/sub systems rather than floorstanders/sub, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> that is a nice system you've put together there, certainly a huge step up from the onkyo 990. you could save a bit of money by going with 2 pair of bookshelves, and maybe getting a smaller sub (don't recall your room size, though).
> 
> 
> and as ron said, don't leave out the sub, it is critical, especially for HT/gaming.



thanks for all the helpful advice guys. I ended up going with the 6 channel insignia receiver at bestbuy for $130 and 6 Insignia bookshelves that i ended up paying $15.50 each for. So for under $240 i have a complete surround sound system hooked up to comcast and my xbox 360 in my bedroom. The 6" woofers on the speakers give good bass and i decided after much reading that it's not worth it to spend all the money on a system until it's in a dedicated HT room or at least a large mainly entertainment room.


I plan on getting the new Oppo 972 dvd player, svs pb-12+ sub, Ascend 340 SE's (F,R,C) and Ascend 170's for the 4 surrounds. And probably the Pioneer ts80v or whatever the elite version is. Of course this will be a much more costly system and i will want to hook it up to a better tv (Sony SXRD 55" for $2k or something similar) than my current 32" LCD.


But getting into audio is fun and i eventually plan on spending $3k-$5k total for audio and components and another $2k-$4k for the tv. I just need to win the Iowa lottery for $201 million like that other couple today


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andross77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for all the helpful advice guys. I ended up going with the 6 channel insignia receiver at bestbuy for $130 and 6 Insignia bookshelves that i ended up paying $15.50 each for. So for under $240 i have a complete surround sound system hooked up to comcast and my xbox 360 in my bedroom. The 6" woofers on the speakers give good bass and i decided after much reading that it's not worth it to spend all the money on a system until it's in a dedicated HT room or at least a large mainly entertainment room.
> 
> 
> I plan on getting the new Oppo 972 dvd player, svs pb-12+ sub, Ascend 340 SE's (F,R,C) and Ascend 170's for the 4 surrounds. And probably the Pioneer ts80v or whatever the elite version is. Of course this will be a much more costly system and i will want to hook it up to a better tv (Sony SXRD 55" for $2k or something similar) than my current 32" LCD.
> 
> 
> But getting into audio is fun and i eventually plan on spending $3k-$5k total for audio and components and another $2k-$4k for the tv. I just need to win the Iowa lottery for $201 million like that other couple today



LOL...way to go. Enjoy your new stuff and when you get ready to upgrade there will be something else "hot" to want.


----------



## bmasiak

Well, after a lot of thinking I pulled the trigger on this system as well.

It now completes my setup which already includes:


Samsung DLP 1080p 56"

Sony DVD DVP-NS75H with HDMI and upconverting

Comcast Motorola 6412 Phase III


I can't wait to hook it up this Saturday so I can enjoy the Bears beating up on Buffalo on Sunday.










I do have a question about speaker wires. How good are the ones that come with the system? Should I get different ones or just go with the ones in the package?


Thanks


----------



## Leftey

bmasiak, the wire that comes with is very thin, something like a 50 g wire. I would run to lowes or Homedepot and get 16g or if you're running over 50 ft lengths get 14g. But you can always try out the supplied wire to see if you like it. It's color coded for ease of setup.


----------



## rsk

Hey guys, HT-noob here but long time AVS user.


I'm looking at this system as an upgrade (and first ever HT system) to default TV speakers, so I think my wife and I will be happy with the sound quality.


What I'm curious about is what does the reciever do if you don't hook up all the speakers? For example, we may do a 3.1 setup for starters, then add the rear speakers later... will the reciever intelligently remix the rear sounds and output them from the front speakers, or will it just cut them out completely?


Also the big benefit to doing a HITB for us right now is having everything all ready to go. I just spent quite a while researching TV/Stand/etc and don't have any energy anymore to research all the audio components. I also have a horrible tendency to want to only buy the best (total overkill?) and with audio that can get horribly expensive and I likely wouldn't notice it.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I'm curious about is what does the reciever do if you don't hook up all the speakers? For example, we may do a 3.1 setup for starters, then add the rear speakers later...
> 
> 
> I also have a horrible tendency to want to only buy the best (total overkill?) and with audio that can get horribly expensive and I likely wouldn't notice it.



1. yes, you can run in 3.1 mode, you just won't hear any of the surround channel information if you use the standard dolby digital/DTS modes. you will see the benefits of dialogue separation and stereo effects, etc.


2. if you're starting off with 3.1, and are the type of guy who wants quality gear, stay away from HTIB, even the better ones like the 990. if you are discerning at all, you will notice the lack of dialogue clarity and overall mudiness of onkyo speakers.


ask yourself this: "why do i want to pay for speakers i'm not going to use, and that can't survive on their own merits in the A/V market?" HTIB's are great for people on a very strict budget who want instant 5.1 or 7.1. at the price this thing is selling at, you can do much better quite easily when it comes to speakers/sub.


if i were in your position with that kind of budget, i'd start with a solid 2.1 system.

receiver: H/K 240, onkyo 504, pioneer 816/1016, panny xr-57, low end denon/marantz. $200 - 300.

speakers: a pair of nice bookshelves, maybe advents, infinities, athenas, polks, av123, or even ascend 170's. $150 - $300.

sub: Bic acoustech H-100, mirage S-12 (if you can find one), SVS PB-10, HSU STF-2 or VTF-2. $225 - $500.


add the center speaker next, then the surrounds, as budget/space allows. you'll be light years ahead of the even the front of the HTIB crowd, with gear that has proven itself to be worth its salt in the marketplace.


my $0.02.


----------



## Noya

@ RSK,


Here is your best bang for the buck option:


Buy 7 of these speakers:
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/produ...?oid=75519&c=1 


Along with a FACTORY refurbished receiver (original warranty):
http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/MARSR4600 


100ft of Speaker wire (you might need less):
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Digital Coaxial (DVD player to Receiver):
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Banana plugs for your speaker wires:
http://monoprice.com/products/produc...seq=1&format=2 


Subwoofer Cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Then go for a subwoofer along the lines of an SVS or HSU, which are undoubtedly the best for the money- so don't skimp.

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/ 


And there you go, similar price of the Onkyo HTIB with much better sound and quality.


Here is an old review of the Primus 150's:
http://www.stereophile.com/standloud...s/404infinity/


----------



## rsk

Reply for *G-star* and *Noya*:


To Both of You:

I want to send a very sincere thank you for you both taking the time to give comprehensive and detailed explanations of your reasons in addition to all the suggestions for me. I was originally using the HTIB approach to avoid *thinking* too much about this process because I'm so burned out from 8 months of researching the video side of our HT. Your replies were just what the doctor ordered. Now let me reply to both of you individually:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. if you're starting off with 3.1, and are the type of guy who wants quality gear, stay away from HTIB, even the better ones like the 990. if you are discerning at all, you will notice the lack of dialogue clarity and overall mudiness of onkyo speakers.
> 
> 
> ask yourself this: "why do i want to pay for speakers i'm not going to use, and that can't survive on their own merits in the A/V market?" HTIB's are great for people on a very strict budget who want instant 5.1 or 7.1. at the price this thing is selling at, you can do much better quite easily when it comes to speakers/sub.
> 
> 
> if i were in your position with that kind of budget, i'd start with a solid 2.1 system.



Your comments rang very true to me. I've long been a "build your own computer, home theater, home office, etc." type of guy but apathy was leading me down the HTIB path.


I also really liked your approach to starting with a solid "core" system, more specifically, the 2.1. After reading Noya's link to the stereophile review of the Infinities, I was confident enough to make that a 3.1 starter system (using another as the center channel).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noya* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is your best bang for the buck option:
> 
> 
> Buy 7 of these speakers:
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...o?oid=75519&c=1
> 
> 
> Along with a FACTORY refurbished receiver (original warranty):
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/MARSR4600
> 
> 
> 100ft of Speaker wire (you might need less):
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style=
> 
> 
> Digital Coaxial (DVD player to Receiver):
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style=
> 
> 
> Banana plugs for your speaker wires:
> http://monoprice.com/products/produ...&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Subwoofer Cable
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style=
> 
> 
> Then go for a subwoofer along the lines of an SVS or HSU, which are undoubtedly the best for the money- so don't skimp.
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/
> 
> 
> And there you go, similar price of the Onkyo HTIB with much better sound and quality.
> 
> 
> Here is an old review of the Primus 150's:
> http://www.stereophile.com/standlou...rs/404infinity/



This was probably one of the most concise and helpful references as an alternative HTIB posts I've seen. I sent this off to an audiophile friend of mine who looked it over and said "Damn, yea that's actually an excellent list to not only start with, but likely keep you happy for a very long time". I really appreciate you putting that together for me.


Now to both of you, here is what I was thinking, let me know what you think:

Receiver: Denon AVR-1907 

Speakers: 3 x Infinity Primus 150 (Left, Center, Right for starters)

Sub: SVS PB10-NSD 
*Note*: _I'm still looking over Noya's link to factory refurbished w/ Warrenty receivers... those prices are awesome._


This is basically what you guys were suggesting except with a Denon receiver. Noya do you have any good quick-reference comparisons where I could learn about Marantz? I've only ever looked into Denon and there is that tendency to buy-what-you-know, but I don't want to pay 2x just out of ignorance.


The reason I haven't included 2 more speakers immediately for the rear channel is my room won't allow for wires running to the rear speakers, so I'm thinking of a wireless bridge (more specifically the Kenwood wireless bridge) for the rear speakers... in which case I might just get 5 of the speakers right away, and add the wireless bridge later. Also I love monoprice, awesome store.


Let me know what you think, you two have really saved me a lot of time and effort jumping starting at this point, I feel rejuvinated


----------



## Noya

You're welcome. I just wanted to prevent someone from purchasing a HTIB when there are much better options available, especially in the price range of the Onkyo 990.


As for Marantz, here is the wiki entry:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marantz 


It's a higher-end brand that you won't see in Circuit City/Best Buy, just in the higher-end "Boutique" stores. And from the Wiki entry and G-Star's recommendations, it appears Marantz/Denon are part of a family. Their displays white lettering and brushed aluminum faces do look similar. I froogled the Denon 1907 and it's available new for about $100 more than the Marantz, though I don't know if that's from an authorized dealer (if that bothers you). I would definitely go for the 1907. I haven't logged on to AVS in quite a while, but I do remember reading that the Denon 07 models' DSP and Auto calibration systems are much improved over the 06 series (don't quote me on that).


As for the Infinity Primus, I would buy 5 of them just because of the price and 7 if your room could* accommodate them in the future. The difference between 5.1 and 7.1 is noticeable. Is there no way for you to run the wires under the carpet or behind some base trim?


----------



## G-star

that looks like a very solid 3.1 system. i've always had a lot of respect for denon receivers, i don't think you'd be disappointed with a 1907. i used to own an older pro-logic marantz receiver, and that thing had a very sweet, warm sound. i wouldn't hesitate to go for either one, or maybe an H/K 240/340/435.


your speaker selection is solid, really at this price point it is more a matter of preference. take a listen to them if you are at all able to.


the sub is an excellent choice, there really aren't any 

i'm glad you've found the advice helpful, and like Noya said, there are much better options than HTIB at the price the 990 is selling for. you are paying through the nose for the THX label with that system, and IMO its not worth it.


good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## rsk

Hmm, the audio friend when asked "Do you know Marantz" replied "Oh hell yes", and since you two spoke very highly of them, just for comparison sake with the Denon, which Marantz would you suggest I keep my eyes peeled for? I haven't learned the differences in the models yet.


Also as far as the wiring goes, it's unfortunate, but the room is like a rectangle, laying long-ways (TV against one long side, couch against the opposing long side) and then both ends of the rectangle are *open*. One side is a kitchen, the other side is a sunken doorway into the master bedroom... so running cable along the edge of anything is out of the question especially since we are ripping it all up and putting down laminate floor. The only option I was aware of doing was using super-thin cabling, but that stuff is like $5 a foot and I was looking at like $250 or more worth of cable, which is expensive enough for me to say "forget it".


Then when I was thinking about holding up finishing the flooring until I figure out the wiring situation, I got a shipment notice for the TV yesterday... so now I'm in crunch-mode... doh!


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, the audio friend when asked "Do you know Marantz" replied "Oh hell yes", and since you two spoke very highly of them, just for comparison sake with the Denon, which Marantz would you suggest I keep my eyes peeled for? I haven't learned the differences in the models yet.



i'd seriously consider the SR 4600, right in your price range:

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-.../MARSR4600BLKA 


they have a very warm, musical sound and are built like tanks. enough connectivity options and pre-amp outputs makes this one worth a hard look.


----------



## rsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'd seriously consider the SR 4600, right in your price range:
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-.../MARSR4600BLKA
> 
> 
> they have a very warm, musical sound and are built like tanks. enough connectivity options and pre-amp outputs makes this one worth a hard look.



Few things:

1) Looks almost *exactly* like what I want. Dug up some reviews, looks excellent.


2) The silver one is $10 cheaper... but I like the black.


3) The lack of high end video switching is not a concern at all, my TV (Mitsubishi WD-65831) has enough inputs and I'm not a fan of running signals through more components if it's avoidable, regardless of how high quality the connections are.


4) There are only 2 optical audio inputs, I'll admit I don't know much about recievers, but I was thikning of doing optical audio from my STB to the receiver and from my XBox 360, then that leaves my DVD player, future HD-media player and optionally a PS3 or Nintendo Wii that I'd like to do optical over as well (isn't optical the best way to transfer audio?)


#4 was really my only concern, everything else looks fantastic and the price point was actually 1/2 what I was expecting to pay. Any ideas on the optical-input situation? Maybe I'm just thinking about this all wrong or missing some detail about audio connections? Or maybe there is another receiver that would fit the bill better?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> #4 was really my only concern, everything else looks fantastic and the price point was actually 1/2 what I was expecting to pay. Any ideas on the optical-input situation? Maybe I'm just thinking about this all wrong or missing some detail about audio connections? Or maybe there is another receiver that would fit the bill better?



it looks like that receiver has 2 optical digital inputs, and 2 coaxial digital inputs, so you could theoretically have up to 4 digital audio sources, provided at least some of those sources provide both connection options...


for digital audio, optical/coaxial connection makes no difference, bits is bits, you won't see any difference using one or the other. both transmit digital information to the receiver's decoding processors.


----------



## rsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it looks like that receiver has 2 optical digital inputs, and 2 coaxial digital inputs, so you could theoretically have up to 4 digital audio sources, provided at least some of those sources provide both connection options...
> 
> 
> for digital audio, optical/coaxial connection makes no difference, bits is bits, you won't see any difference using one or the other. both transmit digital information to the receiver's decoding processors.



Ok, I pulled my components from the wall and took a peek:


* VCR: Composite (Booya)

* DVD: Digital Coax

* STB: Digital Coax

* XBox 360: Digital Optical


That leaves me 1 Digital Optical input left for a HD media player at some point down the road and a bit of a pickle for the Nintendo Wii or Playstation 3... however the 1907 suffers from the same number of digital audio inputs and I like this price point to much to almost double it just to get some more inputs and more features I'll never use (lots of video switching?)


What is a typical plan of attack for someone that has more audio components that they want to input into their receiver than plugs allow? For example, with HDMI you can simple get a Geffin box or something like that, but say I had 5 or 6 components that all had digital optical out and I still wanted to use this receiver... are there options or is that a brick wall that is only solved by getting a receiver with more inputs?


As I mentioned I'm in the learning stages, so I really have to appologize if some of you are bleeding from the eyes reading these beginner questions










Also G-star/Noya, if you pucker out from the n00b questions, don't worry about it. I don't want you to regret helping out in the first place.

*Note:* I think I'm multi-tasking too many things right now, I just realized in addition to still having a free digital optical connection, whatever HD media player I get in the future will most likely *replace* my current DVD player, so that does leave me 1 connection for a PS3 or something else.


----------



## Ron Temple

RSK,


Consider a matching dedicated Infinity center channel vs. a bookshelf. It will fit nicely on your rack shelf beneath your Mits (I think you got the 65" stand, correct?).


----------



## rsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Temple* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RSK,
> 
> 
> Consider a matching dedicated Infinity center channel vs. a bookshelf. It will fit nicely on your rack shelf beneath your Mits (I think you got the 65" stand, correct?).



Ron,

Actually we went with something a little bigger:
http://www.racksandstands.com/Platea...-C-PT0139.html 


But it definately has a spot for a center channel. I agree I'd like to get a matching center channel, but when I looked at CC's site, I just ran across the Polk's (no Infinity center channel listed) which were much more expensive than the individual channels.


Is there a specific link you had in mind for a matching center?


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ron,
> 
> Actually we went with something a little bigger:
> http://www.racksandstands.com/Platea...-C-PT0139.html
> 
> 
> But it definately has a spot for a center channel. I agree I'd like to get a matching center channel, but when I looked at CC's site, I just ran across the Polk's (no Infinity center channel listed) which were much more expensive than the individual channels.
> 
> 
> Is there a specific link you had in mind for a matching center?



Not specifically...I guess CC is closing out Infinitys. You might try Vann's or do a google search. I think the C25 is the one. Also, you might try the Harmon Store on ebay, they auction B stock HK, JBL and Infinity products with full warranty for ~ 50-60% of retail ( Harmon Direct).


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Add me to the latest list of buyers on this system...placed the order a half hour ago! I would like any help with my list of questions in the previous post, as well as suggestions for center speaker mounts.
> 
> 
> I can't WAIT for the weekend when my gear arrives! I'm like a kid before Christmas



So Johnny, did you get your system in and all set-up? Just curious.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is a typical plan of attack for someone that has more audio components that they want to input into their receiver than plugs allow? For example, with HDMI you can simple get a Geffin box or something like that, but say I had 5 or 6 components that all had digital optical out and I still wanted to use this receiver... are there options or is that a brick wall that is only solved by getting a receiver with more inputs?



i'd look at partsexpress.com or monoprice.com and see if they have some kind of external digital audio switching solution (i know these exist for HDMI, but not sure about audio only). beyond that, you might have to move up the receiver food chain, but at that point you are going well beyond anything remotely comparable to HTIB into some pretty pricey gear. but, you never know, you may get lucky with a closeout sale or refurb'd model.


have you made any final decisions yet?


----------



## JohnnytheSkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Johnny, did you get your system in and all set-up? Just curious.



Yeah, sorry about not posting! My wife and I were in AWE when we took the components out, compared to our last system the speakers are HUGE (and the damn big box stores make them look quite small).


Anyway, after some setup and balancing I'm really liking the system so far. I've only watched a few Disney movies (the new 'Little Mermaid' and 'Lion King' discs) but I can definately tell a difference. Everything seems much clearer and and the directional sounds are much more pronounced...can't wait until I try it on a REAL movie.


----------



## rsk

Just an update, due to some time constraints and a friend forwarding along a 10% discount for CC, I was able to get the 990s out the door for a little over $800. This appealed to me as the TV/Table are due to get here soon and it's out-of-the-box ready. I felt a bit like I got caught with my pants down but think we will be happy (when we priced out the Marantz with the speakers and a nice center it was a little over $1k (the nice sub too)... so the budget was really the decider here and the fact that things needed to happen quick for us.


I'll post my impressions when things get here and setup.


----------



## rsk

Quick question to the 990 owners here, when you hit the Thx button or Listening Mode button, do you get more than 4 THX modes? (Cinema 6.1/PL2 and Game 6.1/PL2). I'm getting weird (almost no) sound comming out of my rear speakers whne watching TV or a movie or playing XBox, but when I run the Test Tone, I hear it fine.


When I pop in the demo THX disk and do the Audio calibration test, all of the surround sounds come out of the front left or front right speaker, absolutely nothing out of my rear speakers.


I read that the options of Cinema2 (7.1?) won't be available if not all 7.1 channels are connected... but they are since I can get test tones out of them.


Any ideas?

*Update*: Doh, I think this functionality is dependent on what the disc is encoded with, I just popped in the Matrix instead of the THX test disk and now there are all sorts of other red indicators lit up along the top of the reciver... I wish I wasn't such a sound-noob.


----------



## Leftey

The recvr automatically picks the (depending on the input signal) corresponding surround sound setting. But you can choose others if need be. But I find that the recvr does a pretty accurate job of choosing. If you have got it, put in master and commander and hear your new system blossom. I was playing Disturbed's Believe album lastnight, and was really impressed with the sub's performance. Especially with the song Darkness. It just kept humming the sweet sounds of bass.


----------



## JohnnytheSkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question to the 990 owners here, when you hit the Thx button or Listening Mode button, do you get more than 4 THX modes? (Cinema 6.1/PL2 and Game 6.1/PL2). I'm getting weird (almost no) sound comming out of my rear speakers whne watching TV or a movie or playing XBox, but when I run the Test Tone, I hear it fine.
> 
> 
> When I pop in the demo THX disk and do the Audio calibration test, all of the surround sounds come out of the front left or front right speaker, absolutely nothing out of my rear speakers.
> 
> 
> I read that the options of Cinema2 (7.1?) won't be available if not all 7.1 channels are connected... but they are since I can get test tones out of them.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> *Update*: Doh, I think this functionality is dependent on what the disc is encoded with, I just popped in the Matrix instead of the THX test disk and now there are all sorts of other red indicators lit up along the top of the reciver... I wish I wasn't such a sound-noob.



For 7.1 playback, you need to make sure that only the "A" speakers are on. It won't work with only "B" and "A and B" selected (you should only see the letter A in the top left display on the receiver).


You might not be hearing sound if you haven't adjusted the sound levels. If you have a sound pressure meter, turn on the test tone (see the remote) and calibrate the speaker levels to 75dB. Also make sure you have the speaker distances correct to your viewing condition.


Good luck!


----------



## rsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For 7.1 playback, you need to make sure that only the "A" speakers are on. It won't work with only "B" and "A and B" selected (you should only see the letter A in the top left display on the receiver).
> 
> 
> You might not be hearing sound if you haven't adjusted the sound levels. If you have a sound pressure meter, turn on the test tone (see the remote) and calibrate the speaker levels to 75dB. Also make sure you have the speaker distances correct to your viewing condition.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Johnny,

I don't actually have any fancy testing material, but I did notice all night long how hard it was to get sound out of the surround speakers, I just wasn't hearing much of anything. I actually dialed all the front speakers down to -5db and the surround speakers to 15db just to hear them.


When I have the test tone going, everything sounds balanced and fine, but when I pop in a movie, all the sudden my front speakers become hugely loud and my surround speakers are barely audible so I've really adjusted them extremely dis-proportionally just so they sound good in a movie.


What did you mean by 75dB? Actually cranking the dB volume settings for the speakers to that level? Sounds like a lot considering where I have them now (-5 > 15 dB)


Any tips?


----------



## JohnnytheSkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Johnny,
> 
> I don't actually have any fancy testing material, but I did notice all night long how hard it was to get sound out of the surround speakers, I just wasn't hearing much of anything. I actually dialed all the front speakers down to -5db and the surround speakers to 15db just to hear them.
> 
> 
> When I have the test tone going, everything sounds balanced and fine, but when I pop in a movie, all the sudden my front speakers become hugely loud and my surround speakers are barely audible so I've really adjusted them extremely dis-proportionally just so they sound good in a movie.
> 
> 
> What did you mean by 75dB? Actually cranking the dB volume settings for the speakers to that level? Sounds like a lot considering where I have them now (-5 > 15 dB)
> 
> 
> Any tips?



If you get a sound pressure meter, you set the meter to read 75dB and then use the test tone, with the meter placed at ear level, and see if all the speakers read at that volume (check the Onkyo manual...page 54, Step 4).


For the movies, not sure what audio mode you use, but I use the THX mode based upon the audio options on the disc. Some movies just aren't mixed well though.


*EDIT: One other note about the surround speakers...you really aren't meant TO hear them. They exist solely for ambient background noise with some directional sounds (the back two are going to be a mono output, so there won't be any directional sound from the two surround backs in the first place).*


----------



## rsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you get a sound pressure meter, you set the meter to read 75dB and then use the test tone, with the meter placed at ear level, and see if all the speakers read at that volume (check the Onkyo manual...page 54, Step 4).
> 
> 
> For the movies, not sure what audio mode you use, but I use the THX mode based upon the audio options on the disc. Some movies just aren't mixed well though.
> 
> 
> *EDIT: One other note about the surround speakers...you really aren't meant TO hear them. They exist solely for ambient background noise with some directional sounds (the back two are going to be a mono output, so there won't be any directional sound from the two surround backs in the first place).*



Johnny thank you for the follow up. I really am a new when it comes to the audio stuff, I hadn't realized that about the surround speakers, I was under the impression they were suppose to be as loud as the other ones (doh).


I'll tweak it a bit more and see if I can get my hands on the meter you were mentioning. Thanks for that tip.


On a side note, I'm so dang happy with the setup now that it's done, my wife came home last night completely taken by surprise that everything had been delivered and I had set it up, and we sat down and started watching some material and she just said: "This is f**king awesome!" which was a huge weight off my shoulders knowing she likes it.

Pic 1 
Pic 2 


Ok sorry, done gloating... I've just never gotten anything this cool before and liked it so much.


----------



## Ron Temple

Dolby Pro Logic IIx content which is a 2 channel signal blown out to 5 or 7.1 will never have much more than ambient sounds coming from the surround channels. Dolby Digital, DTS and multi-channel music have discrete surround channels and content will sound much stronger and balanced. I suspect in your THX modes you still have a DPLIIx source.


----------



## Noya

Sorry to hear you went with the HTIB, but it sounds like your happy with it. But looking at your pics, you might want to get a nice rug to place in front of your TV/sitting area to help with sound deflection and what not.


----------



## Leftey

rsk, that's a very nice set-up. Congrats! If you want to hear all speakers, use the all ch stereo option. I wouldn't use that for movies but for music it's pretty nice, and you'll be able to hear what all the speakers sound like. Also, I still have no regrets for getting the 990 HTIB system. It's everything I could ask for in sound quality.


----------



## Goalier95

I just picked up the latest issue (Nov. 06) of Home Theater and on page 92, they review the HT-S990THX system. I haven't read all of it since picking it up today but here's a brief take on the highlights:

* Excellent bass & well-balanced performance and they give it an 89% rating. It was given high marks in the areas of Value & Performance in their rating system.


One question for Leftey:

I heard the system at Fry's today and they had Top Gun dvd playing but when I switched to THX Cinema it didn't sound as "full or deep" as All Ch Stereo mode. THX sounded a bit "thin" and didn't have that "oomph" in the bass area. Is this normal or am I missing something? And yes, all 7.1 speakers were running.


----------



## Leftey

I'm thinking that they had the sub turned down. I've got mine set to half way on the knob and +1 db in the settings, and it has a real full sound. Next time you get over there see what they have it set on. The knob is on the lower backside of the sub.


----------



## Goalier95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that they had the sub turned down. I've got mine set to half way on the knob and +1 db in the settings, and it has a real full sound. Next time you get over there see what they have it set on. The knob is on the lower backside of the sub.



Oh yes, I made sure I turned the sub over and checked the setting on the sub. It was half way turned all the way to the right. I can "feel" the sub doing its job when it was set to All Ch Mode. Does it sound just as good on THX mode? To me, when I changed it, certain speakers like the two fronts and the center didn't sound as good as all speakers turned on. Maybe I'm just new at this and don't know what I'm doing, but I can tell one sound mode sounds a heck of a lot better than certain ones. It still sounds amazing though.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goalier95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I made sure I turned the sub over and checked the setting on the sub. It was half way turned all the way to the right. I can "feel" the sub doing its job when it was set to All Ch Mode. Does it sound just as good on THX mode? To me, when I changed it, certain speakers like the two fronts and the center didn't sound as good as all speakers turned on. Maybe I'm just new at this and don't know what I'm doing, but I can tell one sound mode sounds a heck of a lot better than certain ones. It still sounds amazing though.



What I always use for movies is THX cinema 2 (well as long as they are in DD or DTS 5.1). It's the new and improved mode especially for home theater use. But anyways, just keep playing with it. And don't be scared to turn it up. Like I've said the louder you set the system the better it sounds.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that they had the sub turned down. I've got mine set to half way on the knob and +1 db in the settings, and it has a real full sound. Next time you get over there see what they have it set on. The knob is on the lower backside of the sub.



you guys spent a nice chunk of change on these systems, you'd be doing yourselves a HUGE favor by grabbing an SPL meter and doing some calibrations. gain at 12:00 and +1 on the receiver trims sounds much too high.


unfortunately, this is not a plug-and-play scenario. you can approximate by ear, but won't get very close to accurate balancing without an SPL meter, especially with the sub. by not calibrating, you're shortchanging yourself and your system is not performing up to its full potential, and you're not hearing movie soundtracks the way there were intended to be heard by the filmmakers.


the RS meters are relatively cheap and easy to use. audio calibrations take less than an hour at most. its worth it.


----------



## Leftey

G-star, you are very right. Preciate the advise.


----------



## DarkNessBear

I was considering these as well.


----------



## myriadcorp

Just reading through all the stuff here and laughing. People are slamming HTIB systems left and right. I agree they are no where near the quality of seperates but they serve a purpose. I have two B&K Ref 50's a Marantz 7001, reference speakers from Paradigm, klipsch and definitive tech. Plus I have a big honking ass SVS sub on 1 system. As you can see my main system uses seperate amp/preamp and I do understand how good stuff can be.


The reason I ordered the 990 for my parents is based on how much they could afford. I checked and checked on seperates. Everything I found put them over $1000 they were willing to spend. Unless I wanted to get referb stuff and buy items from multiple stores I couldnt touch $1000 for a complete system. Then I found the 990 system. All the reviews were good and it only cost $850. I was able to get them some speaker stands which they needed and came in under their budget by a small amount. This thing should suit their needs perfect without driving me crazy trying to part together a bunch of cheapo speakers and receivers. Yeah its a HTIB but its made for people on a tight budget like this. I am sure it will sound nice and they will have a smile on their face.


Once I install it next week I will come back here and give you my thoughts. Their current HTIB broke down and they are watching tv with sound from the center and rear only. Hope the setup of this thing is not a big PITA.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myriadcorp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reason I ordered the 990 for my parents is based on how much they could afford. I checked and checked on seperates. Everything I found put them over $1000 they were willing to spend. Unless I wanted to get referb stuff and buy items from multiple stores I couldnt touch $1000 for a complete system.



i agree that HTIB's fill a specific niche very nicely, and the 990 is certainly one of the best ones out there. but i'd also have to say that if you couldn't find a comparable system of separates for $1K, you didn't look hard enough.


----------



## myriadcorp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i agree that HTIB's fill a specific niche very nicely, and the 990 is certainly one of the best ones out there. but i'd also have to say that if you couldn't find a comparable system of separates for $1K, you didn't look hard enough.




I checked but couldnt find anything for $850 in seperates. Even if I get a referb $250 receiver by the time I pay shipping and get speakers its way more than $850.


----------



## CowboyCurtis

I almost ordered the 900THX, I'm sure it is an excellent system. The receiver is great and the speakers might be good too but I think the speakers could possibly be the weak point.


For a receiver I went with the Marantz SR4600 at a good price.....
http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-.../MARSR4600BLKA 


Reviewed here........
http://www.productwiki.com/marantz_s..._but_good.html 


Speakers, the Acoustech Cinema 6 Series....
http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/c...pid=1061&sc=32 


With shipping total cost a smidge over 1K , close to the 990THX. I haven't received the system yet, will check back when I do.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myriadcorp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked but couldnt find anything for $850 in seperates. Even if I get a referb $250 receiver by the time I pay shipping and get speakers its way more than $850.



how about:


onkyo tx sr-503 ~ $190

pair of athena AS-B1.2 (x2) ~ $240

athena AS-C1.2 ~ $140

Bic Acoustech H-100 12" powered sub ~$225


total: $795. use the rest for cables/wires.


----------



## Noya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myriadcorp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just reading through all the stuff here and laughing. People are slamming HTIB systems left and right. I agree they are no where near the quality of seperates but they serve a purpose. I have two B&K Ref 50's a Marantz 7001, reference speakers from Paradigm, klipsch and definitive tech. Plus I have a big honking ass SVS sub on 1 system. As you can see my main system uses seperate amp/preamp and I do understand how good stuff can be.
> 
> 
> The reason I ordered the 990 for my parents is based on how much they could afford. I checked and checked on seperates. Everything I found put them over $1000 they were willing to spend. Unless I wanted to get referb stuff and buy items from multiple stores I couldnt touch $1000 for a complete system. Then I found the 990 system. All the reviews were good and it only cost $850. I was able to get them some speaker stands which they needed and came in under their budget by a small amount. This thing should suit their needs perfect without driving me crazy trying to part together a bunch of cheapo speakers and receivers. Yeah its a HTIB but its made for people on a tight budget like this. I am sure it will sound nice and they will have a smile on their face.
> 
> 
> Once I install it next week I will come back here and give you my thoughts. Their current HTIB broke down and they are watching tv with sound from the center and rear only. Hope the setup of this thing is not a big PITA.



For you having such nice, pricey gear, I'm amazed you didn't spring the few extra bucks to get them a higher quality system. As for putting together "a bunch of cheapo speakers and receivers"...it sounds like you let Onkyo do that for you (especially on the speakers). Let me know how _you_ enjoy _your_ new HTIB.


----------



## myriadcorp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noya* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For you having such nice, pricey gear, I'm amazed you didn't spring the few extra bucks to get them a higher quality system. As for putting together "a bunch of cheapo speakers and receivers"...it sounds like you let Onkyo do that for you (especially on the speakers). Let me know how _you_ enjoy _your_ new HTIB.



Well it was not my money.. Parents wanted something on a tight budget and $850 with shipping sounded pretty good. Got it at Vanns. I think they will be happy with it considering what they are use to hearing. If they want to hear the good stuff they just have to come to my house. I told them they could spend alittle over 1k and get better quality but they didnt want to spend the money. Overall $850 for complete system isnt that bad for them. Plus I got them 4 speaker stands they really needed and still ended up under 1k.


----------



## torkibe

Sorry this took so long guys... I forgot that I registered here and when I remembered I couldn't find the site.










Anyway, here's my review:


As a former Circuit City sales person in the Audio Department, I have listened to and hooked up many different brands and types of receivers. If they were all as satisfying and easy as the HTS990THX I would probably still work there. The sound quality is the best I have ever heard from a HTIB set up. The speakers are made solid and don't feel flimsy like most HTIB speakers and deliver a very crisp and clean sound. The 12 inch powered sub delivers very rich and full bass, powerful enough to shake your room while your watching a good action flick but clean enough to listen to your favorite music without much distortion. If your limited in space, the speakers and sub may be a bit bulky for you, but they are by no means an eye sore in your living room or family room. If your looking for something the size of a Bose system, this isn't the one for you. If your looking for something that sounds fantastic (better than Bose in my opinion) without breaking the bank, this is the system for you.


Set up was a breeze. Even the most inexperienced person should have no problem following along with the user manual. The directions are written very clearly and in easy to understand language. Diagrams are also included for virtually every step of the process. If you choose to use the included speaker cables, they are all color coded to help you with speaker placement. However, I recommend spending the extra money and buying some heavier guage monster wire. Your system will only sound as good as your weakest link and many people make the mistake of using inferior wire and then wonder why they are disappointed with sound. If the speaker wire is not in your budget for now, the included wire is definitely adequate until you spend the money. All other wires (digital/optical cables, etc.) are sold seperately.


The receiver is powerful and very feature rich. It has multiple inputs for all your components, with multiple types of input jacks for each. The only type of input this receiver is lacking is HDMI. I prefer direct connection with video sources anyway, because no matter how good a component is, each one you add in the line between the monitor and the source degrades the signal. If you're worried that you'll have 5 remote controls, don't... The univeral remote included operates my T.V., DVD , VCR, Digital Cable Box and of course the receiver itself with almost no loss of functionality. Once you program the device you wish to control, a little experimenting will lead you to find that almost every feature on the original remote is available at one of the buttons of the universal. My only gripe is that there is no On-Screen viewing that I've come to expect with a receiver of this level. If you've never had it, you won't miss it. A multi-zone function is also available, for listening to your favorite music or movies in other rooms of the house.


There are a ton of listening modes to choose from. You can find one to suit any person, mood or environment. Music, Movies or Televisiion all sound excellent. The user manual is very easy to follow and gives some very helpful hints on which sound mode best fits which scenario. It also gives good advice on setting proper speaker distances which is key to any surround sound set up, especially a 7.1 system. Last but certainly not least of all is the THX modes. THX certification isn't just handed out to anybody, and as of right now, this is the only HTIB system that is THX certified. When you watch a THX movie, you'll see why it's so important. I watched Star Wars Episode 3 and was blown away. The sound was amazing! Dim the lights and pop some popcorn and you'll feel like your sitting in the movies.


What attracted me most to this system was the price. I shopped around for quite some time, and resigned myself to the fact that I would be spending well over $1000 on just the receiver and speakers, never mind the cables and sub-woofer. When I started reading some of the reviews on this system (which was not widely available at the time) I decided to give it a shot and ordered it online. I was not disappointed. The sound quality and features offered for under $1000 is amazing. If you're not familiar with Home theatre, in can be a daunting task trying to put together a quality system on a budget. Well, Onkyo has taken the guess work out of it for you and put together a great system for a great price. This system still leaves room to grow if down the line you decide you want some full size front speakers in favor of a sub, or even in addition to. Overall, I highly recommend this system.


----------



## Leftey

Torkibe, good review. That's what I've been saying all along. The 990 sounds awesome. The speakers don't sound muddy to me at all. Very clean and crisp. The only complaint I would have is that you have to run an analog signal for the b speakers to work and the system goes to a 5.1 system when b speakers are being used. But that's a very small complaint. And Like you said, set-up is a breeze. For $899 this is a great budget system. And I've been hearing that you can pick it up for less with free shipping and no taxes on the internet.


----------



## torkibe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Torkibe, good review. That's what I've been saying all along. The 990 sounds awesome. The speakers don't sound muddy to me at all. Very clean and crisp. The only complaint I would have is that you have to run an analog signal for the b speakers to work and the system goes to a 5.1 system when b speakers are being used. But that's a very small complaint. And Like you said, set-up is a breeze. For $899 this is a great budget system. And I've been hearing that you can pick it up for less with free shipping and no taxes on the internet.



Thanks Lefty. I haven't run the B speakers yet, so I haven't run into that problem yet. I've got a pair of Cerwin Vega D9s that I have to re-foam. Once I get those done I'll be drilling holes in my ceiling so I can run them up to my bedroom, lol. Chances are if I'm upstairs listening to music, I won't need 7.1 downstairs.


----------



## torkibe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noya* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For you having such nice, pricey gear, I'm amazed you didn't spring the few extra bucks to get them a higher quality system. As for putting together "a bunch of cheapo speakers and receivers"...it sounds like you let Onkyo do that for you (especially on the speakers). Let me know how _you_ enjoy _your_ new HTIB.



Have you ever even listened to it?


----------



## myriadcorp

I just installed this HTIB last night for my parents. Setup was pretty smooth and the remote codes worked for all their equipment. It has a ton of listening options and it was sorta confusing to me seeing how I had to leave the rear surrounds out. Its running 5.1 and sounds pretty damn good for only costing $850. I got them 4 speaker stands and had to go purchase two optical and two component cables so that cost them alittle more.


The speakers are pretty light, even the sub. But I am use to a paradigm servo 15 and SVS PB12+2 so everything seems light. The speakers are finished enough to look pretty slick sitting on the black speaker stands I got them. Once I finally figured out how to get it to go DD instead of PLII the dvds sounded pretty sweet. Even in the Pro logic the system sounded really good. One thing I forgot to do is play a CD. However, the turner was a breeze to setup and sounded pretty nice.


I was pretty worried about the system because if I had spent maybe $350 more I could have put together some seperates that may sound alot better. But, once I installed this thing I was really pleased with the sound. For $850 (just the HTIB) I am very happy with the results. Nice job to onkyo for making such a nice little budget system. Now if my parents dont screw up all the settings everything should be ok. THey like to press buttons


----------



## rsk

myriadcorp,

How did you tweak the playback decoding to use DD? I only tried pushing that button a few times until I gave up and decided to let the receiver decide everything for me... I have no idea how to actually tweak this to sound "the best" depending on what media it's playing.


I have all my sources digitally connected to it.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you tweak the playback decoding to use DD?



set the audio output of the DVD player to "bitstream", and the receiver will automatically switch to Dolby Digital, provided that info is encoded on the disc (most cases). if it is outputting audio as "PCM" you will not get DD 5.1 and are missing out on a HUGE part of the HT experience.


----------



## torkibe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> myriadcorp,
> 
> How did you tweak the playback decoding to use DD? I only tried pushing that button a few times until I gave up and decided to let the receiver decide everything for me... I have no idea how to actually tweak this to sound "the best" depending on what media it's playing.
> 
> 
> I have all my sources digitally connected to it.



If the source isn't digitally encoded DD 5.1 or better, you won't be able to get to the DD setting no matter how many times you press the button. Even Digital cable and satellite are not normally broadcast in 5.1. Most of the Hi-Def channels are, but not the standard channels.


----------



## biggie_fry




Noya said:


> @ RSK,
> 
> 
> Here is your best bang for the buck option:
> 
> 
> Buy 7 of these speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> Along with a FACTORY refurbished receiver (original warranty):
> 
> 
> 100ft of Speaker wire (you might need less):
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Coaxial (DVD player to Receiver):
> 
> 
> 
> Banana plugs for your speaker wires:
> 
> 
> 
> Subwoofer Cable
> 
> 
> 
> Then go for a subwoofer along the lines of an SVS or HSU, which are undoubtedly the best for the money- so don't skimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you go, similar price of the Onkyo HTIB with much better sound and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to Noya and the rest of you. This is my first true HT system and all this information was really helpful. I was going to go with the Onkyo 990, but decided to build my system instead. I have most of it ordered and hope to have it ready for Thanksgiving. Everyone has made informative arguments and I think the great thing about this site is it points people in the right direction to make an intelligent choice. I feel good about my purchases and I think that is the most important thing...well, that and the sound of course! Thanks guys!


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biggie_fry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to Noya and the rest of you. This is my first true HT system and all this information was really helpful. I was going to go with the Onkyo 990, but decided to build my system instead. I have most of it ordered and hope to have it ready for Thanksgiving. Everyone has made informative arguments and I think the great thing about this site is it points people in the right direction to make an intelligent choice. I feel good about my purchases and I think that is the most important thing...well, that and the sound of course! Thanks guys!



glad you found all of the information helpful. the 990 is a unique case in the HTIB world, b/c there are so many other options at that pricepoint...which in my view means it has got to perform as well as or better than some other otptions.


so what did you end up going with?


----------



## biggie_fry

I ended up with this setup:


Pioneer 1016

Primus 150 x 5

SVS PB10


It was about $350 more than the Onkyo 990 with shipping and taxes, but I think my system will allow for a lot more flexibility in the future...for my needs anyhow. I did struggle with the receiver the most, as the 1016 cost more than I know I had to pay to get equivalent sound, but it had the options I wanted when I upgrade in the future.


I'll let you know how it works out...can't wait until it all gets here.


----------



## biggie_fry

oh yeah, and I just bought the Panny 900 about a month ago to go with it. Now I have to surf the forum to find the right screen!


----------



## G-star

nice choice in gear, good speakers, great receiver, terrific sub.


you'll know where the extra $$$ went as soon as you get that PB-10 going.


----------



## raymondj

For all the 990THX owners,


Have you noticed a faint mono sound coming from the sub when there is no audio signal input (e.g. in standby mode)? I could always hear it when I sit near a few feet away from the sub in the quiet room. It does not affect the listening but it is a little annoying when you are trying to enjoy some quiet time alone at night. The sound is alot like that from a working high-voltage transformer.


This is the first time I own such a big sub. So maybe the experts here can tell me if it is typical for these powered subs.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all the 990THX owners,
> 
> 
> Have you noticed a faint mono sound coming from the sub when there is no audio signal input (e.g. in standby mode)? I could always hear it when I sit near a few feet away from the sub in the quiet room. It does not affect the listening but it is a little annoying when you are trying to enjoy some quiet time alone at night. The sound is alot like that from a working high-voltage transformer.
> 
> 
> This is the first time I own such a big sub. So maybe the experts here can tell me if it is typical for these powered subs.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hey raymondj, my sub isn't emmitting any kind of humm(mono sound), on or in stand by mode. Nor has it ever. Do you have it near any high voltage items? Or maybe try to plug into a different outlet. Also unpug the rca plug from the recvr to see if that would make the noise go away. If you can't find a remedy, you should give onkyo a call.


----------



## raymondj

Thanks, Leftey. I have actually contacted Onkyo and the Tech basically gave me the same suggestion as yours. I tried many things and nothing changed. Like I said, it is a faint humming. If you don't mind, please put your ear near the back of the sub and see if you hear anything. Maybe I am just too sensitive but I thought for this type of high end HTIB, there should not be any noise.


Thanks again!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Leftey. I have actually contacted Onkyo and the Tech basically gave me the same suggestion as yours. I tried many things and nothing changed. Like I said, it is a faint humming. If you don't mind, please put your ear near the back of the sub and see if you hear anything. Maybe I am just too sensitive but I thought for this type of high end HTIB, there should not be any noise.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I just checked again and can not hear anything coming from the sub in the standby mode. So once your sytem is turned on is the humm gone at that point? What is the knob on the back of the sub set on? And/or the setting on the recvr for the sub? Right now I'm thinking you have a bonified warranty replacemnt sub in your near future. You know what I'm sayin?


----------



## ParGolf

I'm another newbie considering the HTS990THX. Besides the great sound, I was thinking that the video upconversion would be a nice benefit. Doesn't the unit allow upconversion to 1080i for normal signals? Doesn't this feature really improve the video quality on channels that are not HD?


----------



## raymondj

Thanks, Leftey. You are right. I am going to ask Onkyo for a replacement. Not a pleasant thing to do.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Leftey. You are right. I am going to ask Onkyo for a replacement. Not a pleasant thing to do.



I understand, that stinks but you'll feel better knowing your next one won't have an annoying humm in it. Let me know how your warranty experience goes.


----------



## torkibe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Leftey. You are right. I am going to ask Onkyo for a replacement. Not a pleasant thing to do.



Actually, I have to say they were pretty good to me. I had one of my surround's go bad. I called up and they (customer service) said as it is a HTIB, they couldn't replace a single speaker. So they directed me to a repair shop. After a month of being told they were waiting on a part, they finally told me Onkyo said they didn't have the part because the item was so new. I called Onkyo and spoke to the service department (not customer service) and they said they would call me back in a little while. About an hour later I got a call back saying they would be breaking open a set and sending a new speaker since the part wasn't available yet. If you're lucky, you can get the sub from the same set!


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

Does anyone know what you need to mount the surround speakers? I'm looking for a specific part, mounting bracket, etc.


My wife and I are moving to Springfield, IL in a couple weeks and we want to mount the four surround speakers. I'm not real keen on dropping $20 each for the 8lb Omnimount bracket, but will do so if need be.


Also, what gage speaker wire should I look for? We are going to have longer speaker runs (using the in-box wire currently and some runs are maxed) and just want to pick up a spool of wire to throw in a box before the movers come.


Any help would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what you need to mount the surround speakers? I'm looking for a specific part, mounting bracket, etc.
> 
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Springfield, IL in a couple weeks and we want to mount the four surround speakers. I'm not real keen on dropping $20 each for the 8lb Omnimount bracket, but will do so if need be.
> 
> 
> Also, what gage speaker wire should I look for? We are going to have longer speaker runs (using the in-box wire currently and some runs are maxed) and just want to pick up a spool of wire to throw in a box before the movers come.
> 
> 
> Any help would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!



Johnny, I'm using picture hooks to hang my speakers. They don't look like they can handle the weight of the speaker but I haven't had one fall yet. It's kind of tricky to put them on the hook but once you do they don't move. I used the little, adhesive, rubber spacers on the back of the speakers to keep any vibrations to a minimum and so they wouldn't scratch the wall up. As far as speaker wire goes, you can pick that up at homedepot or lowes for pretty cheap. 14g is what I'm using but you could use 16g also. If I remember right, 16g was signifigantly cheaper than 14g.


----------



## G-star

if your speaker runs are more than 25ft, 14 AWG wire would be your best bet. if you'r going to invest in better speaker wire, might as well make it worth it with some good, heavy duty stuff. i use 14AWG for all my runs, and none are even that long.


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

I'm going to be going into a new house and would like some help with this system in regard to speaker placement. Basically I'm looking for pictures or help with the surrounds.


Currently I have my couch in the middle of the room, the sides perfectly in line, and the surround backs about four feet behind. However this layout may NOT be possible after moving.


Any help, diagrams, pics, etc. would be much appreciated. I guess my main question is if the couch is on a wall, can I have the surrounds still in line and directly above and behind me on the wall where the couch is?


Thanks!


----------



## hdtvpros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if your speaker runs are more than 25ft, 14 AWG wire would be your best bet. if you'r going to invest in better speaker wire, might as well make it worth it with some good, heavy duty stuff. i use 14AWG for all my runs, and none are even that long.



Where do you guys get these numbers from? Especially regarding HTIB with very limited power. Bring in your 14g to our shop and I will run at least 75' of 16g to each speaker on a htib and you will not hear a difference. We have had many so called installers try and say what you said and all have been proven wrong.


People just because you hear or read that you need 14g or 12g for x amount of feet or else, do not believe them and try for yourself.


Obviously if you are talking about sending alot of real power continuously (good amp) yes I would use at least 14g for my stuff.


Look at Ken Cranes set-up. 90% of their store is ran with 16g. That's including their high-end. I know personally I set up their demo room for them and supplied me with 16g. If you go to the long beach ken cranes also check all the wires they are almost all 16g ran inside the wall.


----------



## hdtvpros




biggie_fry said:


> Noya said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ RSK,
> 
> 
> Here is your best bang for the buck option:
> 
> 
> Buy 7 of these speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> Along with a FACTORY refurbished receiver (original warranty):
> 
> 
> 100ft of Speaker wire (you might need less):
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Coaxial (DVD player to Receiver):
> 
> 
> 
> Banana plugs for your speaker wires:
> 
> 
> 
> Subwoofer Cable
> 
> 
> 
> Then go for a subwoofer along the lines of an SVS or HSU, which are undoubtedly the best for the money- so don't skimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you go, similar price of the Onkyo HTIB with much better sound and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, where and when did you demo the Onkyo and the system you are stating above. To say that it has much better sound then the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it does but at least give us some feed back. Instead of just piecing together a system and guesstimating that it will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first true HT system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you consider "True HT System"? In that case my set-up should be a "True Super HT System"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not being an A$$ but just proving a point that people just repeat what they read without testing. Please if you do not know and just repeating to up your post, do all the newbies and other forum members a favor and do not post. At least regarding the sound quality or even build quality if you do not have first hand knowledge.
> 
> 
> Since your in L A feel free to bring down you set-up and I will get the Onkyo in stock and we can truely compare your "True HT System" with the Onkyo HTIB. I will even let you hook up and be in charge of the demo.
Click to expand...


----------



## chris_thng

hi guys,


i have just got this HTIB. i must say its pretty good.


However i have noticed *flickering image* if progressive scan component sources inputted to the receiver are channel out to my hdtv.


i have tried xbox 360 and a pioneer dvd player and both are having the same problems. so far, it can only be solved by direct inputs to the hdtv from sources.


am i missing something or it is indeed a limitation of the receiver?


















[update]: I suspect it may be dued to the position of my center speaker nearing the hdtv although its supposed to be magnetic shielded. any help is very welcomed


----------



## Leftey

I can't help you with that since I'm not running any video sources to the recvr. But my center speaker is directly on top of my tv and I'm not having any magnetic problem with the shielding.


----------



## chris_thng

hi ,


thanks mate for the quick respond. the info u gave was very useful as i finally found out that the interference was coming from the receiver itself ~~~! its nothing to do with weak component outputs etc.


I must be really a noob to learn that a receiver also needs to be place some distance away from my hdtv.


cheers












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't help you with that since I'm not running any video sources to the recvr. But my center speaker is directly on top of my tv and I'm not having any magnetic problem with the shielding.


----------



## graah

I've often come to AVSforum to educate myself off and on but never signed up until now. I just wanted to say thanks to those who have taken the time to post their suggestions for component alternatives. G-star, Noya and others who limited their bias (in most cases







and provided alternatives, with links even, for comparably priced systems helped point me in the right direction and it's much appreciated. Also thanks to rsk who, although you ended up going with the 990 anyway, posed your initial questions in such a manner that it made it that much easier for the forum vets to respond.


Now for my own question. I have a Sharp Aquos 52" showing up on Wednesday and I'm eager to get an audio system that will do it justice. Due to what I'm spending on the set I can't go all out on the audio, I'd prefer to keep the ceiling at $1,500 when all is said and done (tax, shipping, cables, plugs etc. etc.)


Right now space is somewhat limited. My HT room is 12x15. Viewing will be from upper left to lower right corners lengthwise. Viewing distance is anywhere from 8 - 13 feet (I have two couches converging at a right angle in the lower right corner.) Unfortunately due to a mantle and a space heater having a presence the diagonal angle is necessary. While the TV is 'almost' too big for the room I spent quite a bit of time at the stores at different distances and viewing should be rather nice. My problem however is that I am limited with speaker space. I can probably swing a 5.1 setup via speaker stands without too much trouble if I use bookshelf speakers but I'm not sure I can do 7.1 without the extra set of speakers being obstructed by furniture or, on the left side of the room actually obstructing viewing. Can anyone suggest speakers that are slightly smaller but still have good SQ?


Also, as my TV supports HDMI I'd like a receiver that can support it fully to limit connection issues. Are there any receivers you'd recommend that I could squeeze into my price range or should I be looking for a receiver with more optical/coaxial digital inputs?


And finally are there any strong opinions against using the new XBox 360 HD-DVD player as a primary DVD player? I've been told it seems to handle upscaling and HD-DVD tasks nicely. This is a lower priority question as I'm sure a thread exists covering this, I just have to dig more to find it.


SVS seems low on relevant B - Stock for what I want but right now they are still at the top of my list to answer my speaker solution, although I find the size of their speakers a bit daunting. I will likely get the 10" sub unless I end up spending less than I expect on the receiver, in which case I might step that up to the 12".


Even if I get no responses, thanks again for the information you've already provided!


----------



## G-star

graah,


first of all, i'd forget about 7.1 if i were you...given your room constraints. 7.1 is a nice luxury at this point, but not necessary IMO. there is virtually nothing encoded in 7.1 at this point...but that may change with the new high def video formats. solution? get a 7.1 receiver and run 5.1 for now...the expandability is there.


don't know how small you want to go for the speakers, but i'm assuming at least bookshelf or smaller. the athena S.5's were a great solution, but i think they've been discontinued...try ebay, you never know. mirage omnistats are supposedly very nice, though i've never heard them in person. check out polk R15's, infinity primus 150's, or the athena audition line if you can swing slightly larger bookshelves. however, with your budget the 5.1 SVS package looks like a real winner, if you can accept speakers of that size.


i'd forget about HDMI switching on the receiver right now...your HT experience would be better served by investing in good speakers/sub rather than an expensive receiver. run your video from your sources to the display with HDMI, and just run digital audio cables (optical or coaxial...makes no difference) from the sources to the receiver. this is a cheap work-around that will give you the best of both worlds. if need be, HDMI switchers are commercially available, but they aren't exactly cheap.


you're on the right track with the sub. SVS makes excellent value subwoofers that are jaw-dropping in performance. i'd also look at some of the HSU models, they are just as good. even the lowest end models from either one of these companies will make the onkyo sub sound like a clock radio.


good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Ron Temple

G-Star's right about going 5.1...look at

www.********** the XLs speaker package...it's designed by Danny Ritchie of GR Research. I've heard his speakers and they are really something else.


I also like the SBS package you're looking at. I've heard the setup. It's very tough to beat for the money.


Check out the Hsu bookshelf speakers...Great price and everyone that's heard them raves. www.hsuresearch.com 


I really wouldn't recommend going smaller that bookshelf speakers if you really want a full soundstage. You lose quite a bit of upper bass and lower midrange by going with sats. Even great subs don't do 120 -200hz well.


Connect your sources directly...HDMI switching is going to be a standard feature next year, but it will still be awhile before it get's put into entry level receivers (

Good luck with your new toys...


----------



## graah

Thanks to both of you for the replies. Looks like I have to scour the posts to help narrow down which receiver I should get. Right now I'm going to hold off on pulling the trigger until I see if my Aquos has the prominent banding issues. As sad as it may make me I'll likely return the thing for good if I don't get a non-banded Sharp within 1 or 2 exchanges and hold out for the new model coming at the beginning of the year. That'd give me more time to hope for some B - Stock to show up.


So if I'm shopping the factory refurb receivers is there any breakpoint you'd suggest where I'd be buying 'too much' receiver? With so many options I find that I'm easily nickel and diming myself into the 500-600+ price range for receivers.


----------



## Ron Temple

A week or so ago, I watched a Club Polk member win a HK 635 for ~ $360 from HK Direct on ebay. Though this receiver has been known to be quirky, it's got tons of guts and options (no HDMI though). It retailed for $1300 when released, it's an upper midfi receiver. If I were in the market, it would be mine for that price. HK Direct does 24 hour auctions daily, full warranty, these are factory refurb, but you'd never know it.


----------



## G-star

i took ron's advice a year ago and grabbed a refurb'd H/K 235 off auction and have been very pleased with it. made me a big believer in buying refurbished receivers....more bang for the buck. the 635 for $360 is an unbelievable deal...take a hard look at some of those auctions.


----------



## Dark_Sith

Recently I bought this HT, but the speaker wire that includes are too thin, what type of cables recommends me?


----------



## Leftey

16g is will do fine.


----------



## 8086

B&H Photo and Video has the HT-S990THX for $799.


----------



## ieatplasma

I don't think $800-$1000 it's a budget price at all. I think that's some serious cash for a lot of people, and you'll be WAY better off buying everything separate. I think some people are just to lazy or don't wanna use their brain a little, because otherwise you'll find some amazing deals out there on speakers/receiver/sub, that would blow away any HTIB, and that would be a better investemant in a long-term. I know it takes a little research and time to explore what's out there (or at least read this forum), but if you want to get the most out of your hard earned cash, then this is the only way to go.

But again, you don't have to listen to me or anybody else. If you don't wanna bother doing any research and get the best stuff that your money can buy, all I can say it's go ahead, buy that shiny HTIB slapped together! It's your money!


What baffles me, is that some of you luckily found this forum, where if you read a few things you'll know better... yet people prefer the easy way out, whether they realize that their decision was OK but not great, or they just never bothered getting out there and listen to some nice components.


Do something for me, this might open your eyes, if nothing else did.

Check out the Members Gallery Of Theaters forum, and see how many HTIB systems you see there, compared with the real systems.


Good luck with your decision, whatever that is!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ieatplasma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think $800-$1000 it's a budget price at all. I think that's some serious cash for a lot of people, and you'll be WAY better off buying everything separate. I think some people are just to lazy or don't wanna use their brain a little, because otherwise you'll find some amazing deals out there on speakers/receiver/sub, that would blow away any HTIB, and that would be a better investemant in a long-term. I know it takes a little research and time to explore what's out there (or at least read this forum), but if you want to get the most out of your hard earned cash, then this is the only way to go.
> 
> But again, you don't have to listen to me or anybody else. If you don't wanna bother doing any research and get the best stuff that your money can buy, all I can say it's go ahead, buy that shiny HTIB slapped together! It's your money!
> 
> 
> What baffles me, is that some of you luckily found this forum, where if you read a few things you'll know better... yet people prefer the easy way out, whether they realize that their decision was OK but not great, or they just never bothered getting out there and listen to some nice components.
> 
> 
> Do something for me, this might open your eyes, if nothing else did.
> 
> Check out the Members Gallery Of Theaters forum, and see how many HTIB systems you see there, compared with the real systems.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision, whatever that is!



Have you even listened to this particular system? If so, was it set up properly? Not just all bundled together crammed on a store shelf. And what's the point of having an official thread, is when people post in and then get slammed or get told that they are lazy. This thread is in the HTIB section of the forums. not the speaker section or recvr section. So to start bashing the the people that are looking for a HTIB or that have bought them, to me is inappropriate, especially if you've never even listened to it. The sad thing is, the guys that have bought this system don't even post anything about it on these forums. Why would they, when all that would happen is guys like yourself come in and call them lazy. And I tell you, If your calling me lazy, you better check yourself. I'm the one that had to move my entertainment center, run speaker wire under the carpet, build speaker stands, organize all the different wires behind my center and just in general make it look pretty and unseen. That was alot of work. And the beautiful thing is the system sounds great.


----------



## dchanman01

I'm going to have a listen to this system tomorrow at my friend's store. After reading the input here and the reviews posted earlier in this thread I am very interested in this setup, and I'm sure it will be MORE than I'll ever need as a HT system and will compliment my newly purchased JVC HD70FH97 HDTV perfectly.


I'll post here tomorrow my thoughts and whether I'll be getting one for my home.


Tony


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchanman01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After reading the input here and the reviews posted earlier in this thread I am very interested in this setup, and I'm sure it will be MORE than I'll ever need as a HT system and will compliment my newly purchased JVC HD70FH97 HDTV perfectly.



just try and go into it objectively...sometimes pre-conceived notions have a way of coloring judgment. i'm interested to hear what you think.


----------



## dchanman01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just try and go into it objectively...sometimes pre-conceived notions have a way of coloring judgment. i'm interested to hear what you think.



Always..........now I'm no major audiophile but I know good clean sound when I hear it and you gotta admit that the sound out of this system WILL be quite a bit above your average HTIB. Might not be comparable to top of the line component stuff but I don't need the guesswork in choosing everything hoping it all works together. This package will take care of that for me.


I read that review on home theater mag and enjoyed it. Did anyone read the "HTIB the THX way" article on the last page of the review? Quite interesting.


I'll post it again, Home Theater mag review of the unit:

http://hometheatermag.com/hometheate...1106onkyos990/ 


THX article on HTIB:

http://hometheatermag.com/hometheate...90/index3.html 


Let cha all know later how this unit sounds.










Tony


----------



## dchanman01

Ok, I went yesterday to check it out. I brought my Terminator 2 extreme edition DVD with me to test the sound (used the same DVD for testing when I got my TV).


All I gotta say is it sounded good enough for me, the opening sequence when terminator crushes the skull with his leg and everything afterwards sounded very nice. I played around with the different THX settings and there was a slight difference between them on certain sounds and the way they were delivered. The bass was good too, not too boomy but just right. I played around with the control on the back of the sub a bit too.


The helicopter chase sequence near the end was nice, when the heli goes under the bridge the echos around the speakers was amazing.


Since this was a demo setup all the speakers weren't in the exact places they should've been to really get the full effect but I'm pretty confident that once setup properly with the speakers in the right locations it'll be great.


Would a separate component system sound better? Probably but this whole system being matched as a THX certified 7.1 surround setup will get the job done in my book. I put my order in for one with my friend at the store afterwards.


Once I get it and it's setup in my house I'll do a more throughout review.


Tony


----------



## Leftey

dchanman01, you won't be dissappointed about your purchase. This system really amazes me on how good it sounds. Especially once you get it all set-up and calibrated. Congrats!


----------



## Space 74

I am a newb who is considering the 990thx as well but have a few questions. I am wondering how well this receiver will perform if i upgrade to larger speakers in the future. I also need to hook up the following and was wondering the best way to do that.


HD Tivo DirectTV receiver(HDMI,optical)

Xbox 360(Componant HD,optical)

PS3(HDMI,optical)


Would i run these to this receiver using optical or is there a better option available.


This system is what is in my budget right now([email protected]) but i would like to go larger on my speakers piece by piece in the future.


Any honest opinion pro or con would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Leftey

Space, wow that's a really good price. But anyways, you could always upgrade the speakers, I don't think you will though once you hear them. And that's correct for the audio, just run optical to the recvr. I tell you, I love playing GRAW on this system, because you get a real 360 degree soundfield. So when I'm sniping I know exactly where someone is shooting at me from and if someone is trying to sneak up on me for an easy execution style kill. I can hear there footsteps and can tell where they're coming at from. What I'm saying is the THX games surround option does an exceptional job of seperating the 5.1 soundfield into a 7.1 soundfield.


----------



## Space 74

Thanks Lefty thats what i want to hear. Gaming is more important to me than movies. However the Blu-Ray is sweet.


----------



## Johne_G

990thx owners out there, I need some help!


I am no expert so I decided to trust the manufacturer Onkyo. I purchased the 990THX home theater in box. From what I understand the crossover has been tuned (and is permanent) for the THX environment. Lately I have noticed some bad sounds coming from it. I hear a crackling/popping sound during certain frequency ranges of a movie. Usually some low rumble in the background of something like Battlestar Galactica with its ship engine in the background. I would almost describe it as a rattling of a broken speaker. Or I wonder if its being sent a frequency out of its range (so the crossover isn't working) I have been told that this problem is described as "bottoming out". I am getting the feeling that the crossover isn't filtering the frequincies too low for the sub to handle!


I should mention that my sub setting is at the max (THX POSITION) and that I am only playing it at volume level -30db. Also, changing the equalizer doesn't help (stereo, ProIIx, ProIIx THX).


Any tests I can run on a sub? Any clues or suggestions?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johne_G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should mention that my sub setting is at the max (THX POSITION) and that I am only playing it at volume level -30db.



most people wold advise you not to keep either the gain knob or the sub trim setting on the receiver set to MAX...you run the risk of driving the sub too hard during peak deamand times, and bottoming out the driver.


i'm going to take a wild guess and assume you haven't calibrated this system with an SPL meter? something is clearly wrong with either your speaker(s), sub, or settings. calibrating the system will eliminate the settings part of the equation. if you're still hearing clacking/crackling noises after calibration @ -20dB below reference, something is damaged and it would be time to call onkyo.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johne_G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 990thx owners out there, I need some help!
> 
> 
> I am no expert so I decided to trust the manufacturer Onkyo. I purchased the 990THX home theater in box. From what I understand the crossover has been tuned (and is permanent) for the THX environment. Lately I have noticed some bad sounds coming from it. I hear a crackling/popping sound during certain frequency ranges of a movie. Usually some low rumble in the background of something like Battlestar Galactica with its ship engine in the background. I would almost describe it as a rattling of a broken speaker. Or I wonder if its being sent a frequency out of its range (so the crossover isn't working) I have been told that this problem is described as "bottoming out". I am getting the feeling that the crossover isn't filtering the frequincies too low for the sub to handle!
> 
> 
> I should mention that my sub setting is at the max (THX POSITION) and that I am only playing it at volume level -30db. Also, changing the equalizer doesn't help (stereo, ProIIx, ProIIx THX).
> 
> 
> Any tests I can run on a sub? Any clues or suggestions?



I would play with the settings a little bit. I've got mine set at half way on the knob and +1 on the setting and it sounds good enough for me. It's never bottomed out on me. If it persists on other settings then definately call onkyo. I still don't know if it means much but I did it anyway, but I like to think I broke in the speakers. By not turning the system up very high for the first 75 hours. I'm just so trained into thinking it's better to break-in stuff before you start to put it through the ringer. I've done it to all my cars and motorcycles, which seemed to help. But thats just my way of doing things. FYI, nowhere in the manual does it say you have to break-in the speakers.


----------



## Johne_G

Isn't this system/setup a "closed system"? Not a lot to change. I thought the THX people calibrated it. I know the crossover for the sub is fixed.


ok, i'm going to do some testing with my other amp (HK 430). I'll try the same scenes that cause the noise.


----------



## Dark_Sith

is a good otion, to have the subwoofer where it say "thx position"?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark_Sith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is a good otion, to have the subwoofer where it say "thx position"?



No, any point on the knob is the thx position. I wouldn't max out the knob since it may cause the sub to bottom out. To confirm this I called onkyo and they agreed and did say that any spot on the knob is the thx position. So really it was pointless to put that(thx position) at the max position and should have been put under the knob or not at all. I have talked to someone that has there's at the max position and has it set at -13 in the setting and he said it sounded good and it checked out on the spl metter. But I have mine only half way up and set at +1 and it sounds good to me.


----------



## ippo

Hi guys greetings from Italy!

I'm reading from this forum since months and building a HTPC at home I needed a good 5.1/7.1 to enjoy my movies.

Thank to all of you (almost all







) I chose for the Onkyo s990THX and I'm quite happy about that!

Bass is amazing, Sounds are clear and quality of the product is really great.

I payed 880 euros and I wouldn't believe how big the package was when I collected it. I went with my father's small seat ibiza and thank God I was able to completely put down the back seats.

Just one issue: when during the night the volume is really low and silence is in my room, I can hear a low buzz from the ampli. Is that normal? Sorry for the dumb question... I really wouldn't like to bring back the PACKAGE!


----------



## Leftey

Hi ippo, I have not noticed any buzz from my amp. Is it a constant buzz? or does it get louder with volume?


----------



## Johne_G

Hey ippo,


I have this problem and its very annoying!!! I know of atleast one other person who has posted on the subject. I home theater room is very queit and if I ever want to just read a book while relaxing in a power recline seat I have to listen to the buzzing. What you are describing is when the sub is not active (red light on front) there is a buzzing still coming from the sub (and I also assume its from the amp!). Interrestingly I don't think I notice it when the light is green (the sub is powered on and active). I have yet to call Onkyo. I should call soon because I also have something rattling inside during low rumbling bass sections of a movie (it even happens during the speaker test feature of the receiver).


----------



## Leftey

So Johne, if you unplug the sub from the recvr, do you still get the buzz from the recvr?


----------



## Johne_G

Leftey,


yes, that is correct. I unplug the sub cable and still have a buzz. Like I mentioned earlier, its only noticeable when the sub is in standby (red light).


----------



## Leftey

Well I know that has to be annoying. I wouldn't hesitate to call onkyo on that one.


----------



## ippo

I have to say that the buzz is coming from the ampli, from the power supply I say.

No buzz from the sub or the other spekaers.









I noticed that it gets a little little louder after few hours the ampli is on.

I dunno if bring the kit back or not... the package is sooooo big!


----------



## sound dropouts

I cant imagine buying an htib for 1000 dollars. You can get a hsu sub for 500, a panny receiver for 200, and then spend the 300 dollars left on good bookshelves. This would be a MUCH better way of spending 1000 dollars. And I am not an htib basher...I own one. Just for this price there are much better alternatives.


----------



## ippo

In Italy for 870 euros you can't buy so much.

I still believe this has been a good deal and that the thing sounds really great.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sound dropouts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cant imagine buying an htib for 1000 dollars. You can get a hsu sub for 500, a panny receiver for 200, and then spend the 300 dollars left on good bookshelves. This would be a MUCH better way of spending 1000 dollars. And I am not an htib basher...I own one. Just for this price there are much better alternatives.



I'd go with an Onkyo or Denon way before I got a Panny receiver (and I own several Panasonic items.)


And while yes, you can price better alternatives, there are people that would like to just get going. Plus, you can always sell some stuff and upgrade later.


There are markets for both separates and HTIB.


----------



## sound dropouts




> Quote:
> I'd go with an Onkyo or Denon way before I got a Panny receiver



ONkyo makes receivers in the 200 dollar range...



> Quote:
> There are markets for both separates and HTIB.



I agree with that, Like I said before, I have an htib (for now). When I bought it 2 years ago, there was nothing else that performed as good in the price range. Now of course I want to upgrade.


----------



## sound dropouts




> Quote:
> In Italy for 870 euros you can't buy so much.



Thats a fact. I would have upgraded my receiver a long time ago had I not lived in Spain. Everything is overpriced or not available. The only good deal I have ever gotten was 18 euro for a heco/advent speaker that retailed for 150 dollars.


----------



## anthony11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ieatplasma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think $800-$1000 it's a budget price at all. I think that's some serious cash for a lot of people



Agreed. It's more than I'd hoped to spend, but I can afford it. I don't want to blow thousands chasing diminishing returns, though.


> Quote:
> and you'll be WAY better off buying everything separate



That isn't clear, at least not to me. It may well be true, but it isn't clear to me at this point.


> Quote:
> I think some people are just to lazy or don't wanna use their brain a little



I'm neither, but the information out there isn't always easy to correlate. Some gear has conflicting reviews. Other has all outstanding reviews, but they're from 2-3 years ago, and maybe today's bargain gear bests yesterday's pricey stuff. Direct comparisons are few and far between, and without rigid standards for ratings, it's hard to make sense out of what one finds.


> Quote:
> because otherwise you'll find some amazing deals out there on speakers/receiver/sub, that would blow away any HTIB, and that would be a better investemant in a long-term.



... such as?


> Quote:
> But again, you don't have to listen to me or anybody else. If you don't wanna bother doing any research and get the best stuff that your money can buy, all I can say it's go ahead, buy that shiny HTIB slapped together! It's your money!



I've been doing research for a week, and no clear direction has presented itself. I currently have a late-80's 2-channel Sony rcvr and a pair of Bose 501 Series IV's that have sentimental value, hooked up to a 61' Samsung DLP with an Oppo DVD player, with occasional use with a Pioneer CLD-99 and a Mitsubishi SVHS VCR.


I spent some time browsing around last week, initially looking at Infinity and Onkyo 5.1 and 7.1 speaker sets. Again, I already have front LR speakers, so if a set includes them, I'll shift the whole set down, using the set's fronts for side surrounds and ending up with dual rear surround channels, which maybe one day will have actual content that'll use them.


Last Thursday I'd kinda decided on a Yamaha RX-V659 receiver and an Atlantic Technology 920 5.1 set of surround speakers (which simply aren't available to be tested in person). I'm someone hesitant to go with an obscure vendor - economy of scale would seem to favor the bang/buck of bigger vendors, who are also more likely to be around in a few years if something breaks. So today I come across this Onkyo bundle. Sigh.



> Quote:
> What baffles me, is that some of you luckily found this forum, where if you read a few things you'll know better...



Like any such forum, there are lots of conflicting opinions.


> Quote:
> or they just never bothered getting out there and listen to some nice components.



Many of the brands/models mentioned here simply aren't available for listening, and if they are, they aren't necessarily all going to be set up in a crossbar environment free from tie-wearing pushy salescritters. Some of us aren't experiencing pseudo-sexual penis envy, nor do we feel any particular need to embody elitism. In the end, I have to think that diminishing returns are very much in effect. A $1,000 system probably will sound a lot better than a $100 system, but in a normal room, I'm skeptical that a $10,000 systemwill provide a substantially improved experience to those of us who want to spend our time actually watching movies and listening to music rather than engaging in mental masturbation.



> Quote:
> Do something for me, this might open your eyes, if nothing else did.
> 
> Check out the forum, and see how many HTIB systems you see there, compared with the real systems.



Learn a bit about statistical sampling. I submit that those who are inclined by nature to peice together obscure gear are much more inclined to post photos, so the gallery isn't a meaningful indicator of quality.


I also immediately discount any review that gets a hard-on over HDMI switching. I'm after audio gear here, not video, and I'm not about to pay an extra $1000 for a finicky feature just to avoid having to push two buttons instead of one when changing sources.


----------



## anthony11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvpros* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at Ken Cranes set-up. 90% of their store is ran with 16g..



"is ran"? Snicker.


----------



## dchanman01

To the person that mentioned this particular HTIB is slapped together...............all I'm gonna say is you're wrong.


I just picked this unit up recently and the last thing this system is, is slapped together. So far I am VERY happy with it while I'm figuring out how it sounds with my test of various movies and cd's (and it sounds wicked) and I can't wait to set it up properly in my basement to compliment my 70" JVC HDTV.


Tony


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthony11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's more than I'd hoped to spend, but I can afford it. I don't want to blow thousands chasing diminishing returns, though.
> 
> 
> .......It may well be true, but it isn't clear to me at this point.



the guy you were responding too was a little harsh in his approach, but i think you're missing the point. you don't have to spend thousands and risk diminishing returns to put together a system that will easily outperform the 990. you can spend the SAME amount of $$$ and end up with a system of better sound quality.


since you're having trouble with it, and your primary concern is audio fidelity, here's an $800 alternative to the 990:

receiver: onkyo 504 $170, (shoponkyo.com)

front + surround speakers: athena AS-B1.2, $120/pr (audioadvisor.com)

center channel: athena AS-C1.2, $140 (audioadvisor.com)

sub: Bic H-100, $225 (authorized ebay seller)

*total* = $775.


if you can stretch the budget to $1K (as you mentioned) you could grab an even better $450 sub from SVS (PB10-NSD) or HSU (VTF 2.3), and really leave the 990 in the dust. you're saving money on the receiver since you're not interested in HDMI switching....good move. and before you mention it, i know its not a 7.1 system. back surround speakers are not very useful at this point (little is encoded in 7.1), so think of it as a small initial sacrafice to have more capable gear.


i hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> back surround speakers are not very useful at this point (little is encoded in 7.1),



I disagree with this point. I like the back surrounds, even without true discrete 7.1. But you make good points otherwise.


----------



## Johne_G

haha, this is really very funny. Too bad all the name sayers and the player haters have NEVER SEEN, HEARD, or even know the capabilities of the 990. They hear the word HTIB and gag. I'll just say until your neighbor, freind, grandpa, ... has one for you to try don't leave another comment of how much better another system is. You have no experience. Plus, after all its all relative anyways. Lets keep this thread to those who own it.


As for me. I'm no expert. And my time is money. So I decided to trust Onkyo after reading the review of it from home theater magazine . Also, I purchased it shipped NEW for $850. Sound quality is subjective but I will say that anyone who has heard this system at my house has not been disappointed.


If I had it to do again I would still pick the 990 NOT the pieced together mix from RANDOM sellers.


----------



## G-star

i've heard the 990 in person at a local AV outfit. better than the 780 which i used to own, but still had that trademark onkyo muddiness to the speakers and the 50 - 80Hz hump was just as pronounced on the sub. forget about real extension below 30Hz.


onkyo is first and foremost a manufacturer of audio electronics like receivers and DVD players, and they do that well. they make speakers and subs almost exclusively for the HTIB crowd, which means design compromises to meet a certain pricepoint. if you don't believe me, go to the speaker and/or sub forum and ask if anyone would recommend you separately purchase onkyo speakers. get back to me on that one.


----------



## anthony11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if you don't believe me, go to the speaker and/or sub forum and ask if anyone would recommend you separately purchase onkyo speakers. get back to me on that one.



I don't doubt that those who lurk there would spit at pretty much any speaker that was available to the masses.


----------



## anthony11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> since you're having trouble with it, and your primary concern is audio fidelity, here's an $800 alternative to the 990:



Any thoughts on the approach of a Yamaha RX-V659 with an Atlantic Technology 920 or 1200 speaker set?



> Quote:
> front + surround speakers: athena AS-B1.2, $120/pr



Sticking with existing front speakers for now, FWIW [Bose 501 Series IV]. Yes, they're older and not stylish by today's standards, but they were prize possessions of my brother before he killed himself and are one of the few things I have of him. Even in 2-channel stereo mode they were booming nicely last night watching some Supernatural eps. Any fronts in a bundle would be used for side surrounds with the bundle's sides moved to the back.



> Quote:
> if you can stretch the budget to $1K (as you mentioned)



I could in theory stretch it quite a bit. I'm thinking about the AT 1200 over the 920 in part to get a horizontal center speaker, though I could most likely just upgrade that part of a 920 set.


> Quote:
> you could grab an even better $450 sub from SVS (PB10-NSD) or HSU (VTF 2.3), and really leave the 990 in the dust.



I don't know that I could justify dropping $450 on a subwoofer alone - just want to watch movies, not rattle the crowns off my molars.


> Quote:
> you're saving money on the receiver since you're not interested in HDMI switching....good move.



I snicker whenever I see whining about the lack of HDMI switching or problems with it in some $1500 receiver. It's one reason why I place limited trust in CNET reviews, much as I distrust a car review that discounts a model for not having rotary climate controls (*cough**cough*consumerreports*cough*.


> Quote:
> and before you mention it, i know its not a 7.1 system. back surround speakers are not very useful at this point (little is encoded in 7.1), so think of it as a small initial sacrafice to have more capable gear.



I'm more interested in futureproofing than saving a few bucks at this point. Plus, with any luck I'll be remarried this year, hopefully with a kid along the way. Right now I can spend -- re-updating in the future would likely be an uphill battle unless the system came with a killer handbag or a pair of Jimmy Choos. I also resist replacing stuff that isn't broken in general. Whatever I buy now is going to have to do for probably 10 years at least.


> Quote:
> i hope this clears things up for you.



Heh.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthony11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that those who lurk there would spit at pretty much any speaker that was available to the masses.



G-Star isn't saying you need to get a high end brand like MartinLogan or better. He's just suggesting that between Onkyo and a dedicated speaker company, it's really not much of a contest.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-Star isn't saying you need to get a high end brand like MartinLogan or better. He's just suggesting that between Onkyo and a dedicated speaker company, it's really not much of a contest.



exactly. even a $100 pair of bookshelves from a dedicated speaker company like infinity, polk, klipsch, athena, etc. will be better than onkyo HTIB speakers.


speakers that can survive on their own merits in the A/V market are usually worth their salt. HTIB speakers are designed first and foremost to meet certain pricepoints. SQ is a secondary priority, mostly due to the market they are targeting with these all-in-one box systems. the economics of it are really self-evident when you think about it.


----------



## Noya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johne_G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for me. I'm no expert. And my time is money. So I decided to trust Onkyo after reading the review of it from home theater magazine . Also, I purchased it shipped NEW for $850. Sound quality is subjective but I will say that anyone who has heard this system at my house has not been disappointed.



Do you really think the reviewer likes the sound of the Onkyo when he routinely tests $3,000 pairs of no compromise speakers driven by dedicated power amps? That's like testing high-end cars (Lexus, Acura, BMW) then jumping into a Chevy Cobalt; the only thing positive you could honestly say is that it starts and drives.


And how do you think the paper print magazines stay in print? Because the manufacturers of the reviewed products pay top dollar to be featured in a positive light. You're basically reading a 3 page ad.


These people that have heard the 990 in your house and raved...I'm assuming have only heard similar systems as they pass by them in Best Buy? Ignorance is bliss.



G-star, I'm amazed you're still here. Months ago I thought we/I had talked one of these guys into buying decent quality seperates. Then he chimmed back in with the 990. Some people don't care about sound quality in the least lol.


----------



## dchanman01

So when they test $3,000 pair of speakers the manufacturer of those speakers pay top dollar too to make sure their products are featured in a positive light? Your comment doesn't jive.


Let's be honest, the 990 is NOT your average HTIB system. I've heard crappy ones I wouldn't even spend $100.00 on, that's your Chevy Cobalt for a comparsion. I like to think of the 990 as a BMW M3 as compared to your high end component system which is a M5. Both will get the job done, the M5 a little better and pricier.


Again, this MB is for people with HTIB systems, and I don't see the reason why there is so much bashing of this system when most of you don't even have one or have heard it. If you're dead set on your component stuff, all the more to you. I spent a lot less for my brand new 990 than most of you that purchased component stuff (don't come back to me with my "refurb receiver blah blah blah"............... I don't compare new with refurb stuff and like you said both will start and drive), and I know that I got a killer system to go with my TV. Getting the THX thing and the 7.1 setup was a little extra bonus that went with going this route.


Tony


----------



## ProjectEF

So what would it take for people to not trash a htib simply because its all in one box? Are these people saying that they would admit that a htib sounded as good as or better than some seperates if it actually did? I hear so many people saying that any set of speakers and receiver bought seperately will sound better than one. And what main priority was Onkyo trying to achieve by pricing the system at $1000 as opposed to $299?


----------



## sound dropouts

I dont bash htibs unnesesarily. There is a place for them. Heck, I OWN one. But 1000 bucks for an htib is too much...not that it doesn't sound good, but that you can buy one that sounds better FOR THE SAME PRICE.



> Quote:
> I don't know that I could justify dropping $450 on a subwoofer alone - just want to watch movies, not rattle the crowns off my molars.



$450 subs aren't just louder, they are deeper, clearer, and more defined. If you dont want to spend that on a sub, buy a 200 dollar one. It will still sound better than onkyo's, and will make the component system that much cheaper.



> Quote:
> And what main priority was Onkyo trying to achieve by pricing the system at $1000 as opposed to $299?



Well, they bought the THX certification for one...


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sound dropouts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont bash htibs unnesesarily. There is a place for them. Heck, I OWN one. But 1000 bucks for an htib is too much...not that it doesn't sound good, but that you can buy one that sounds better FOR THE SAME PRICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $450 subs aren't just louder, they are deeper, clearer, and more defined. If you dont want to spend that on a sub, buy a 200 dollar one. It will still sound better than onkyo's, and will make the component system that much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they bought the THX certification for one...



well said.


----------



## anthony11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProjectEF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what would it take for people to not trash a htib simply because its all in one box?



A miracle, perhaps?


> Quote:
> Are these people saying that they would admit that a htib sounded as good as or better than some seperates if it actually did?



Only in a blind test.


> Quote:
> And what main priority was Onkyo trying to achieve by pricing the system at $1000 as opposed to $299?



1) Mo money 2) The perception of higher quality via higher price. When it comes down to it, I have a hard time believing that *any* speaker has more than $20 worth of components in it.


----------



## dchanman01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sound dropouts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont bash htibs unnesesarily. There is a place for them. Heck, I OWN one. But 1000 bucks for an htib is too much...not that it doesn't sound good, but that you can buy one that sounds better FOR THE SAME PRICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $450 subs aren't just louder, they are deeper, clearer, and more defined. If you dont want to spend that on a sub, buy a 200 dollar one. It will still sound better than onkyo's, and will make the component system that much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they bought the THX certification for one...



If you're paying $1000 for this system you're whacked, you can find it for $749 or less NEW at most internet shops, and AGAIN you'd be hard pressed to piece together components for that price NEW with 7.1 speakers and with the THX thing. You have to compare everything on a level playing field. Why would I get refurb crap and miss out on 2 channels by paying almost the same price when I can get a system all matched together with the extras? Exactly the reason why I went this route.


Sounds to me like some of you 990 bashers can't take the fact that a lowly HTIB system is giving some of your components a run for your money and that's a problem for you guys.................give it a rest you guys should just go back to the component section of this MB and stay there.


And yes maybe I bought the THX cert or whatever it is with the 990, I didn't know I had hired someone here to be my financial advisor. I work hard for my money and I'll spent it how I please. To get component stuff with the THX thing I would be spending a hell of a lot more so I got the best of both worlds.


I'd love to see what rebuttals are going to be posted but my screen is shaking quite a bit in my basement due to the crisp crystal clear sounds emanating from my newly setup 990.................and I haven't even gone through all the settings yet. Again pics to follow.


----------



## dchanman01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthony11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When it comes down to it, I have a hard time believing that *any* speaker has more than $20 worth of components in it.



I'll agree with your statement, basically an individual who will spend $3000.00 on a pair of positively endorsed speakers from a review mag is the one who is really getting juiced.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchanman01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would I get refurb crap and miss out on 2 channels by paying almost the same price when I can get a system all matched together with the extras? Exactly the reason why I went this route.



the 990 is basically the the 790 system with a better receiver and the THX label slapped on the box. the speakers and sub are not much (if at all) better than the those that come in the 790 package. onkyo has paid a premium to get the THX certification as a means of marketing this system as "high end", and they are passing that cost right along to the consumer.


that is just the reality of it. the 990 is a great HTIB, excellent receiver and better speakers/sub than 99% of its all-in-one-box competition. for those who just don't want to go through the motions of piecing together their own HT, it is a good solution.


enjoy your new gear.


----------



## sound dropouts




> Quote:
> And yes maybe I bought the THX cert or whatever it is with the 990, I didn't know I had hired someone here to be my financial advisor. I work hard for my money and I'll spent it how I please. To get component stuff with the THX thing I would be spending a hell of a lot more so I got the best of both worlds.



You can get THX pc speakers for 100 dollars...does not mean that they sound good.



> Quote:
> If you're paying $1000 for this system you're whacked, you can find it for $749 or less NEW at most internet shops, and AGAIN you'd be hard pressed to piece together components for that price NEW with 7.1 speakers and with the THX thing.



You can still do better for 749...look around at good deals for bookshelves, get a decent sub, and a 7.1 receiver.


Yes, they wont have a THX certification, but if they sound better, who cares?


----------



## frgess

I've purchased and will soon receive the HT-S990THX. From some of the actual current owners, I'm interested in any tips you might have on setting up the system, like: 1) is there anything special to look out for, 2) should I get bananna plugs for the speakers, will they work with the receiver and speaker connectors, what kind, 3) speaker placement that seems to work well, 4) any particular settings tried out.


Also, there seems to be alot of discussion in this thread about whether it was a good idea to buy this outfit. That's well and good to debate before you buy it, but not of much use afterwards. Would it be better to start a new thread for owners to discuss how to best utilize the equipment they've decided to purchase?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frgess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've purchased and will soon receive the HT-S990THX. From some of the actual current owners, I'm interested in any tips you might have on setting up the system, like: 1) is there anything special to look out for, 2) should I get bananna plugs for the speakers, will they work with the receiver and speaker connectors, what kind, 3) speaker placement that seems to work well, 4) any particular settings tried out.
> 
> 
> Also, there seems to be alot of discussion in this thread about whether it was a good idea to buy this outfit. That's well and good to debate before you buy it, but not of much use afterwards. Would it be better to start a new thread for owners to discuss how to best utilize the equipment they've decided to purchase?



First off, congrats on your purchase. You won't be dissappointed.

1. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by anything special

2. I used banana plugs for the recvr ends of the speaker wire, so to make it easier to put all the lines in. They will work on both ends of the speaker wire, meaning the speakers and recvr have binding posts. The kind doesn't matter. I'm sure monoprice.com has them for cheaper than you would get at any b&m store.

3. I've got pics of my set-up here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=806480 Which works real well for me.

4. Settings are somewhat particular to your set-up. I would sudgest getting an spl meter to calibrate your system. You can get one at any radioshack. But you can do it by ear also.

5. That's a great idea. This thread has turned into a joke. The argument is redundant and exhausting. And I still can't disagree more with the folks that are against getting the 990. So if you would like to make an official 990 thx owners thread that would be great. Hopefully it won't turn into the mess of a thread this one has.


----------



## dchanman01

Pics are up now of my semi-permanent setup of my 990. Go here to see. Pardon the mess in the room, still have things to move around or to get rid of.


Notes: I was hoping my centre channel would fit in the space below my TV but it doesn't so it is where it is, for now till I figure out a way to place it more in the proper spot.


Try to find the wiring for the speakers................look real close.


I've done some setting adjustments, and I feel I've got it sounding better but there is more tinkering ahead for sure, it'll take time.


What movie am I playing?


Tony


----------



## Tulpa

I have one of those OmniMount center channel shelves for my center. You can get them for >$30 shipped from Amazon, and they fit on a DLP type perfectly (of course, I couldn't wait, so I got one at Circuit City for $10 more.)


----------



## dchanman01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frgess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've purchased and will soon receive the HT-S990THX.



I'll be the second to give you congrats. As I had just recently setup my 990 in the basement all I can say is this:


Use 14 guage speaker wiring and keep the supplied wiring in the bag. I did use the OE wiring when testing out the system to make sure everything worked ok so put the speakers where you are going to have them and do that first. I didn't bother with banana plugs or whatever I stripped the insulation off the wires, twisted the copper wires tightly together and attached them to the proper terminal on the receiver and the corresponding speaker. Just make sure you wire it up correctly + and -.


Settings and stuff I'm still messing with, once I get a setting I'm happy with I'll list them here.


You need not worry, it's a great system and will get the job done. Cheers.


----------



## dchanman01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have one of those OmniMount center channel shelves for my center. You can get them for >$30 shipped from Amazon, and they fit on a DLP type perfectly (of course, I couldn't wait, so I got one at Circuit City for $10 more.)




Thanks for the tip. I checked it out on CC's site. So this thing sits on the TV? Will that be ok? I'm just not sure if I want anything sitting on the back of my 70" JVC holding a center speaker. I would prefer to not have anything on the TV at all.


If you have pics of your setup with this mount please post.


----------



## JLR7

I wonder if anyone can explain why CNET rated the 907 higher than the 990 other than the former has a DVD player included. I am looking for an HTIB THX (even if it is just a certification) and CNET says both are THX certified. Thanks.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLR7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can explain why CNET rated the 907 higher than the 990 other than the former has a DVD player included. I am looking for an HTIB THX (even if it is just a certification) and CNET says both are THX certified. Thanks.



From what I understand about the comparison is, cnet didn't like the fact that the 990 didn't have any hdmi switching. I believe that was the main reason it scored lower. I also understand that the 907 isn't thx certified. But if you want the hdmi switching that would be the system to go with. I didn't need hdmi capabilities since I run all video to my tv.


----------



## JLR7

Thanks Leftey. Can you suggest what kind of speaker stands and wall mounts would I need for the 990 7.1 speaker system?


----------



## JLR7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I understand about the comparison is, cnet didn't like the fact that the 990 didn't have any hdmi switching. I believe that was the main reason it scored lower. I also understand that the 907 isn't thx certified. But if you want the hdmi switching that would be the system to go with. I didn't need hdmi capabilities since I run all video to my tv.



Hi Leftey! You mentioned about the lack of HDMI connection of the 990. I was wondering if I can get the 990 right now and eventually replace the AVR that comes with the system with a TX-SR804? Do you think this is compatible? How do you think it would sound? Thanks.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLR7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Leftey! You mentioned about the lack of HDMI connection of the 990. I was wondering if I can get the 990 right now and eventually replace the AVR that comes with the system with a TX-SR804? Do you think this is compatible? How do you think it would sound? Thanks.



Yes, you sure could do that. Honestly, the one thing that I'll replace in the system would be the recvr. It will be a few years down the road, but eventually I may need hdmi switching and want pre-outs. So I was thinking I would just sell the recvr and get a different one, but like I said that would be years down the road.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLR7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Leftey. Can you suggest what kind of speaker stands and wall mounts would I need for the 990 7.1 speaker system?



I can't recommend stands since I built my own for around $20. But for wall mounts I used picture hooks, which are very cheap and seem to work.


----------



## JLR7

Hi Left,


Wow picture hooks! Will it hold considering that it vibrates? How heavy are the rear speakers? I was just wondering as it may fall on my head or something. Thanks.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLR7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Left,
> 
> 
> Wow picture hooks! Will it hold considering that it vibrates? How heavy are the rear speakers? I was just wondering as it may fall on my head or something. Thanks.



I've wondered the same, but they've held up just fine. To get rid of the vibration, I used the round cork spacers that came with the system. i just put them on the back of the speakers instead of the bottom. You can see in the pictures of my system that my rears are just above my head also.


----------



## Leftey

Oh yeah, the rears weigh 7.7 lbs.


----------



## JLR7

Hi Left


I like the way you build your stands. I was wondering where can I get design plans for speaker stands. Thanks.


----------



## Leftey

Believe when I say I'm no builder, and I'm no builder. But I knew exactly what I wanted/needed. So I bought a 10 ft. (maybe 12) 4x4 wooden post and a 6 ft. 3/4 in. plank of solid wood (not plyboard). And had Homedepot cut all my pieces for me (FOR FREE!). Which was for the fronts: 8 in. wide, 9 in. deep 4x (tops and bottoms) 4x4 post cut into two 24 in. tall pieces.

Rears: 9 in. wide, 8 in. deep 4x (tops and bottoms) 4x4 post cut into two 31 in. tall pieces.

Then I bought a small box of 100 grit sandpaper and 4 cans of black spray paint (cheap kind, like a dollar a can). I took the wood home and sanded it down then screwed the tops and bottoms on. I used 5 screws for each piece but that was over kill. Really I used 5 so the center screw could be my guide. On the rears I put the post in the corner of the stand so I could put most of the stand over and under the couch. Then I drilled a hole on the tops of the rear stands to run my speaker wire through. And that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## JLR7

Awesome thanks. So far, how do you like your 990 compared to other systems you have heard?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchanman01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I checked it out on CC's site. So this thing sits on the TV? Will that be ok? I'm just not sure if I want anything sitting on the back of my 70" JVC holding a center speaker. I would prefer to not have anything on the TV at all.
> 
> 
> If you have pics of your setup with this mount please post.



Be forewarned, it does use adhesive pads, but nothing that will permanently damage the TV. And it's the only thing I've found that will fit on this sharp of a slope.


----------



## Leftey

I really do like it alot. It's sounds are clear and deep. I really like the thx listening modes and the re-eq setting (which is the cinefilter for the thx recvr). If I had to do it over again I would buy this system again. And as far as stuff I've listened to, I've got to tell you what part of my job is. I deliver berkline home theatre chairs to homes in the Atlanta area. So In doing so, I most of the time get to listen to my customers HTs. And I've listened to systems that cost from 50k all the way down to $150. And I have to say, the 990 to me is worth it's money for sound I'm getting. It's perfect for small to medium sized rooms. The recvr does all the work as far as setting the crossovers, which to me is a plus. And I did do my research before buying this system. I was having the hardest time deciding what I wanted til the I found the 990. And it seemed to call my name. After that the decision was easy. I hope this helps and I wish you luck with your decision.


----------



## JLR7

Hi Left,


Thanks for your thoughts on this. I had doubts before with the 990 especially that it did not have HDMI. I have outgrown my first HTIB (Pioneer VSX D114 + 5.1 Bose Acoustimass). Although I like the size of the Bose cube speakers, the sound is a bit flat and the subwoofer doesn't really have the power I need. I do not know much about HTs but now I am convinced that the 990 is a good buy considering my budget and limited knowledge. I was wondering how is your experience with playing CDs on your system. I would also like your opinion if the 990's surround would fit on these speaker stands:

http://app.infopia.com/Shop/Control/...d/0/rid/123089 


It's not that expensive and I like the fact that it holds DVDs/CDs as well. Sorry for the newbie questions. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Leftey

The 990 plays music pretty good. Not as well as a nice set of bookshelves of course but you won't be dissappointed by no means. I run the majority of my music through my 360 from my computer. Plus there's a zone b on the recvr so later on if you want to add a set of speakers later on or put a set of speakers in a different area you can do that. As far as those stands go they look nice and the speakers should fit fine on them.


----------



## frgess

Leftey, Thanks for the response. Nice pics of the setup. Bet you enjoy it alot. I don't know what I meant about "special" either, but, since you couldn't think of anything, then that's the answer. I don't think I'll start another thread yet, since it seems the buy/don't buy rhetoric has moved on. No offense to the "don't buy" crowd, but we've made our choice, need to live with it, and now just want to make the most of it.

Dchanman01, thanks for your response also. I'm using 12 gauge wire, already strung, waiting for the system. That's why I was thinking of bananna plugs. Leftey, if you have a chance and the time, check out speakerrepair web site, the GLS Audio plugs they offer, and which ones (if any) you would suggest for this system. They looked competitive in price to monoprice, but a better selection and quality.

BTW, the wire I used for the speakers was landscaping wire, 12 gauge, and alot cheaper than Monster wire (which is generally considered a ripoff). If anyone is interested, there is an extensive article you can find by googling "speaker wire" and check out the russel article on speaker wire. This lead me to the landscaping wire. When I was building the house, 20 years ago, I used zip wire strung through the walls, throughout the house. Hasn't failed me yet, good volume from speakers, etc.

Well, the system is supposed to arrive Wednesday, motor freight, they won't move it any further the off the truck street side. So, I get the idea from what's been said, I will need a friend to help bring it in, or, unpack in the street.


P.S. It wouldn't let me give the urls of the actual websites above, so I changed them. Hope I gave enough info for you to find them.


----------



## dchanman01

Borrow a dolly if you don't have one and wheel the whole thing into your house, someone in your neigh/hood should have one. No need to unpack the thing on the street. The less people see outside what you're getting the better.


----------



## frgess

DC (shorthand), got the dolly and think I'm ready.


Question to you 990 owners, is there a wall mount for the speakers you have found that worked well or would you just mount flush with the wall with hangers (picture hooks) like Leftey mentioned? I like the center speaker mount from Omni.


Leftey, I got the radio shack spl meter. When you use the thing, do you calibrate to your normal sitting position or to the center of the room? I have a 20x20 room with the screen offset to the left about four feet from center on one wall, seats about 12 from the screen, offset with the screen. So, do I calibrate to the seats or the center of the room?


Still would like opinions on the GLS Audio plugs from speakerrepair com. I'm not interested in price or opinion of quality, but whether or not they would work with the connections on the 990.


On the lack of HDMI connections for the 990. The opinion I have from most of my sources is that it's irrelevant to their hookup for full blown HT. You got a tv (monitor), av receiver, x.1 surround system, dvd player, dvr cable box. Hopefully the tv has HDMI input (2). Video via HDMI from dvr box to tv. Video thru HDMI from dvd player to tv. Audio from both to av receiver to x.1 surround speakers thru optical or digital. I.E. receiver doesn't need HDMI. That's the way it was explained to me.


----------



## frgess

PS

DC, saw your tiff with gstar on his new thread. Don't discourage it. Keeps that discusssion out of this thread.


----------



## dchanman01

There's no tiff, it is an informative thread. I personally just feel there is another section where it can go and will still be very knowledeable to those wondering which way they should go.


I myself have done several component setup the past few years for myself and friends of mine and they have been very happy and I am of the mindset that I prefer new stuff vs. refurb or used so that's just me.


This time around for my HT I didn't have the time to look through all the stuff avail recently so going the 990 route was good enough without spending tons of time researching and getting everything separately. With work being so busy for me lately I've only been using it like twice since setting it up. I'll have more time the next couple days to really get into adjustments.


Tony


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frgess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DC (shorthand), got the dolly and think I'm ready.
> 
> 
> Question to you 990 owners, is there a wall mount for the speakers you have found that worked well or would you just mount flush with the wall with hangers (picture hooks) like Leftey mentioned? I like the center speaker mount from Omni.
> 
> 
> Leftey, I got the radio shack spl meter. When you use the thing, do you calibrate to your normal sitting position or to the center of the room? I have a 20x20 room with the screen offset to the left about four feet from center on one wall, seats about 12 from the screen, offset with the screen. So, do I calibrate to the seats or the center of the room?
> 
> 
> Still would like opinions on the GLS Audio plugs from speakerrepair com. I'm not interested in price or opinion of quality, but whether or not they would work with the connections on the 990.
> 
> 
> On the lack of HDMI connections for the 990. The opinion I have from most of my sources is that it's irrelevant to their hookup for full blown HT. You got a tv (monitor), av receiver, x.1 surround system, dvd player, dvr cable box. Hopefully the tv has HDMI input (2). Video via HDMI from dvr box to tv. Video thru HDMI from dvd player to tv. Audio from both to av receiver to x.1 surround speakers thru optical or digital. I.E. receiver doesn't need HDMI. That's the way it was explained to me.



Hi frgess, yes any of those plugs will do fine, except the spade ones. I kinda like the black chrome ones or the duals. As far as the spl goes, you set it from the listening position.


----------



## JLR7

video clip of the 990

http://www.cinenow.com/uk/play-video-496.html


----------



## JLR7

Hello


I was wondering if anyone has experience in adding an amp to the 990 like an Onkyo M-282 or any amp for that matter. Do you think the sound will be better/more powerful? Can the original 990 setup accommodate an amp?


Also has anyone listened to an SACD or DVD-Audio in their 990? If so how does it sound compared to an ordinary CD or compared to a similar system? Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Lepi79

I bought this package in finland. I want to know how i connect HD-DVD or Blu-ray players to receiver? Is that 7.1 sound quality better than 5.1? I change the speaker wire a little pit stronger wire. Do i have to change the subwoofer RCA cable too??

Sorry this writing but im not good in english.










Ps. Greetings from Finland


----------



## dchanman01

You're wondering about connecting the sound part of it right? Get a digital co-axial or optical cable to hook up your DVD player to the receiver.


I haven't changed my sub cable but I don't think it's necessary, the one that comes with the package is good. Good thing changing to better speaker wiring, the wiring it comes with is kinda lame.


Some of the HD disc contents might come with 6.1 surround sound content so playing it in 7.1 surround sound with this system will give you a better sound field than just 5.1. So far I don't think anything is encoded in 7.1 yet but it's coming and you will be ready for it. I only have one DVD that is in DTS-ES (6.1) and it really sounds nice when playing it using this system, even playing my other movies (in DTS 5.1 and Dolby Digital) going through all 8 speakers sounds beautiful.


Enjoy your 990, I am and it's an excellent system for the price (although I have a feeling being in Finland you probably paid quite a bit for it than us North Americans).


Tony


----------



## mrgribbles

The other option that you have for connecting your Blu-Ray player is to use the 5.1 analog outputs from the player to receiver and play it using multi-channel in the receiver. This is true "lossless" audio and not compressed.


The upside is that you will get the actual soundtrack from the title as it was mastered. The downside is that it takes a lot more set-up work to get it correct for your system and room environment. Also, it is 5.1 only, no rear track, mixed or discrete. You will need to go into your BD player's setup menu and set speaker size, sound levels and distances, just like you did in your receiver. Your receiver only amplifies the audio in this instance and does not apply any additional processing like with Dolby or DTS.


The added work may be worth it if you want to hear the unadulterated sound track.


I have my system set up both ways and I'm mixed emotions about it. I keep switching back and forth. Multi-channel has less "punch" than Dolby or DTS but there is a difference in the fullness of the sound that multi-channel brings. It does seem softer and I feel there's less separation but it isn't processed. If you've got the time and inclination, try it.


As dchanman01 pointed out, there are a few DTS ES titles on the market. You can search them here: http://www.dts.com/consumer/hometheater/dvd-titles.php


----------



## Lepi79

Enjoy your 990, I am and it's an excellent system for the price (although I have a feeling being in Finland you probably paid quite a bit for it than us North Americans).


Tony



I pay this 950 euros.


----------



## -EquinoX-

I was just curious, this system doesn't come up with a dvd player right?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-EquinoX-* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just curious, this system doesn't come up with a dvd player right?



No it doesn't.


----------



## Dark_Sith

This is my HT onkyo thx:

http://community.webshots.com/album/558745605zomqBI


----------



## mrgribbles

Thanks for sharing the pics. I'm envious. How does it sound?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark_Sith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is my HT onkyo thx:
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/album/558745605zomqBI



Looks good. I need to post pics of mine since I moved my room around. The sound is even better now that I have every speaker where I want it.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks good. I need to post pics of mine since I moved my room around. The sound is even better now that I have every speaker where I want it.



I'd love to see the set up. I take note of your comment on speaker position. I've got the s790 and position & direction are everything with these speakers.


I see you're in Mayretta. I live in Peachtree City and work in Acworth, so its probably no wonder I think the Onkyo is a fine system. By the time I get home, 2 cans and a string are HiFi to me.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the set up. I take note of your comment on speaker position. I've got the s790 and position & direction are everything with these speakers.
> 
> 
> I see you're in Mayretta. I live in Peachtree City and work in Acworth, so its probably no wonder I think the Onkyo is a fine system. By the time I get home, 2 cans and a string are HiFi to me.



Very Kool. I work in Crackworth also. And I know what you're sayin about by the time you get home. I usually don't even get to warm up the 990 til Friday nights for my wife and I to enjoy movie night together. Where do you work at btw?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very Kool. I work in Crackworth also. And I know what you're sayin about by the time you get home. I usually don't even get to warm up the 990 til Friday nights for my wife and I to enjoy movie night together. Where do you work at btw?



Kingway, on Northpoint, just off exit 277. And you?


----------



## Leftey

I drive for Averitt Express. So yeah, I know kingway real well. Are you sick of that construction they got on 92 yet? PITA is all I got to say about that. Luckily northpoint has a back entrance, ya know what I'm sayin?


----------



## mrgribbles

I love the suicide merge onto 75 South from 92 @ 4:30pm. Not for the timid, although they're the ones in front of me on the ramp.


----------



## Leftey

Lol, that is for sure. I've been using main st. to get back to Kennesaw because that ramp is just flat out dangerous. Plus I've seen some ugly wrecks down at the end of it. I'll try to post those pics tonight.


----------



## raymondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johne_G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey ippo,
> 
> 
> I have this problem and its very annoying!!! I know of atleast one other person who has posted on the subject. I home theater room is very queit and if I ever want to just read a book while relaxing in a power recline seat I have to listen to the buzzing. What you are describing is when the sub is not active (red light on front) there is a buzzing still coming from the sub (and I also assume its from the amp!). Interrestingly I don't think I notice it when the light is green (the sub is powered on and active). I have yet to call Onkyo. I should call soon because I also have something rattling inside during low rumbling bass sections of a movie (it even happens during the speaker test feature of the receiver).



I posted about my new Onkyo 990 sub making hum noise last November. I took my sub to a local Onkyo-authorized repair shop and they found that it was the transformer inside making the noise. Onkyo did not have the parts but agreed to replace it with a new one. The first replacement arrived with a dent, apparently NOT from the shipping. The 2nd one looked ok initially but the noise has so far gone up to the same level as my original one. The whole process took 4 months!!!


The noise can only be heard when it is extremely quite (say at midnight when you are alone in the room). But then I can hear it 10 feet away. I thought it was not acceptable and one of their customer service reps said there should not be any noise from the sub. That was why I decided to do the repair/exchange. It seems to me that the subs are all pretty much the same, i.e., noise from the cheap transformers used by Onkyo trying to save a buck. I am very disappointed but also tired of another exchange. I will just live with it. Bad experience!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted about my new Onkyo 990 sub making hum noise last November. I took my sub to a local Onkyo-authorized repair shop and they found that it was the transformer inside making the noise. Onkyo did not have the parts but agreed to replace it with a new one. The first replacement arrived with a dent, apparently NOT from the shipping. The 2nd one looked ok initially but the noise has so far gone up to the same level as my original one. The whole process took 4 months!!!
> 
> 
> The noise can only be heard when it is extremely quite (say at midnight when you are alone in the room). But then I can hear it 10 feet away. I thought it was not acceptable and one of their customer service reps said there should not be any noise from the sub. That was why I decided to do the repair/exchange. It seems to me that the subs are all pretty much the same, i.e., noise from the cheap transformers used by Onkyo trying to save a buck. I am very disappointed but also tired of another exchange. I will just live with it. Bad experience!



That really stinks. I still am not getting any noise from the sub. Seriously though, They've got to have a new 990 sub that doesn't have anything wrong with it. I would get them to send you another one. There's noway I could live with a faulty sub. I do understand your frustration though, but you paid money to get something that's not broke. There for, onkyo should send you a sub that is not broke. Keep trying!


----------



## mrgribbles

I've been changing receivers around and if I don't turn off the sub on my S790 system and pull the pre-out cable and if the cable end is near another cable or 120 v line the sub hums, probably similar to what you're hearing. So, its possible your getting cable noise. If you're so inclined, try changing out your cable. This is a line level signal and any old audio cable will work but a 75 ohm shielded cable may work better, it will certainly be less affected by interference.


Like Leftey says, keep at it. Good luck.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the subs are all pretty much the same, i.e., noise from the cheap transformers used by Onkyo trying to save a buck. I am very disappointed but also tired of another exchange. I will just live with it. Bad experience!



hmmmnnn....if switching cables doesn't work, you might consider selling it on ebay/craigslist and using the proceeds towards buying an inexpensive sub like the Bic H-100 or the AV123 X-sub, or maybe even the new elemental design A2-300. all of these guys are


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmmnnn....if switching cables doesn't work, you might consider selling it on ebay/craigslist and using the proceeds towards buying an inexpensive sub like the Bic H-100 or the AV123 X-sub, or maybe even the new elemental design A2-300. all of these guys are


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The noise can only be heard when it is extremely quite (say at midnight when you are alone in the room).



some people might be able to live with this if they could get a "THX certified" sub used....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lefty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Come on now, your telling him he should ebay/craiglist a faulty sub. Well I guess if he disclaims in the description that it's broke (not working properly) then that would be ethical



i never advocating deceiving anyone. clearly, the sub is not working as it should after several attempts at resolution, and is in the OP's estimation made of "cheap transformers". why not salvage whatever small amount of $$$ he can by selling it off to someone who can live with the hum, or use it for parts?


----------



## sheriff

I plan on getting Samsung HL-T6756W tv, and I'm wonder which dvd player to get. I'm not ready for hddvd or blueray, so I'm thinking something that upconverts. Do I need something that is THX to benefit the 990, will any dvd player work.

Thanks

First post


----------



## Tulpa

Just about any DVD player will work as long as it has a digital out of some sort (optical or coaxial). They pretty much all have at least a coaxial output anymore. Even cheapo Durabrand models do, though you might want to spring for something a bit higher up.


----------



## Leftey

I've got the sony nc-85h, which is a 5 disc upconvert through hdmi. It does a pretty good job. It is also the carousel version of the nc-75h which there is a big thread on in the dvd forum, if you want to read up on it.


----------



## dcontto

Hello! I may be wrong on this, but I don't believe current HDMI technology supports more than 2 channel stereo audio, which is why Onkyo is holding on going crazy putting HDMI on all their systems. Currently HDMI cannot yet carry 5.1 or above surround, which is why with an Onkyo receiver with HDMI you still need to use coax/optical for Surround decoding. Why then buy 2 HDMI cables at $50+ to go from DVD to Receiver To TV when you can use one HDMI for video to TV and your optical/coax for sound to receiver? But If I'm wrong let me know!

By they way this is a great system, best in a HTIB I've owned, the quality of sound is amazing for the price. I'm sure you can spend more money and "louder" system, but louder doesn't mean quality and that's the difference on this system, the quality is far above the price.

Owners of the HT-S990THX, question? I upgraded speakers wires from the 22 awg that comes with the sytem to 16 and noticed I now have to increase the decibels to get about the same volume output as with the 22 awg. Has anyone done that and what is the usual decibels you play your system on. Before I upgraded wires I played at -30 decibels, now I play at -12 or so. Onkyo says it's normal. I can only think of this analogy of a water hose. The wider the hose the less water pressure you get at the end, the thiner the hose the more pressure, so to compensate you have to increase water flow at the faucet. Thanks!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello! I may be wrong on this, but I don't believe current HDMI technology supports more than 2 channel stereo audio, which is why Onkyo is holding on going crazy putting HDMI on all their systems. Currently HDMI cannot yet carry 5.1 or above surround, which is why with an Onkyo receiver with HDMI you still need to use coax/optical for Surround decoding. Why then buy 2 HDMI cables at $50+ to go from DVD to Receiver To TV when you can use one HDMI for video to TV and your optical/coax for sound to receiver? But If I'm wrong let me know!
> 
> By they way this is a great system, best in a HTIB I've owned, the quality of sound is amazing for the price. I'm sure you can spend more money and "louder" system, but louder doesn't mean quality and that's the difference on this system, the quality is far above the price.
> 
> Owners of the HT-S990THX, question? I upgraded speakers wires from the 22 awg that comes with the sytem to 16 and noticed I now have to increase the decibels to get about the same volume output as with the 22 awg. Has anyone done that and what is the usual decibels you play your system on. Before I upgraded wires I played at -30 decibels, now I play at -12 or so. Onkyo says it's normal. I can only think of this analogy of a water hose. The wider the hose the less water pressure you get at the end, the thiner the hose the more pressure, so to compensate you have to increase water flow at the faucet. Thanks!



Many around here will tell you to calibrate your system with an spl meter. As for me I haven't yet, But I have the db setting for the sub at +1 (with the knob turned at halfway), l/c/r set at +2, back rears set at -1, left surround at +1, and right surround at 0. It all really depends on how you have you speakers placed and where you listening position is.


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

I also have 16-gage wire and my regular audio is set around -40 to -30 for regular TV viewing and gaming, and -25 for DVD and Blu-ray. I did calibrate with a SPL though, and most of my levels are +2-5 (though that will change based on layout and room acoustics).


----------



## dcontto

Hello! I'm truly enjoying my 990. I recently got a Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu-Ray to complement the Samsung LCD. Of course the 990 does not have HDMI, so I'm just running coax for the sound and can't really enjoy the Dolby or DTS HD sound, but I have noticed that the sound with this blu-ray through the coax is AMAZING compared with a regular DVD player. Sound is so much crispier, fuller and the rear speakers come so much cleaner. Even setting the volume on the reciever at low I can totally hear the rear/left/right so much clearer. The BD30K does not have an onboard decoder, so when I select raw DTS HD the receiver just plays 2.0, but if I select the regular DTS or on most blu-rays the Dolby TrueHD, there is an amazing noticeable difference from my previous player playing at Dolby DTS.


The question! Has anybody upgraded their 990 receiver to the SR705 or SR805 to get the HDMI option? I understand these receivers have onboard decoding thus using the ability to process the bitstream sound and I'm wondering if there would any real benefit in sound listening to True or DTS HD.


I'm not sure why the big improvement in sound from this player. It does have something called "Advanced Virtual Surround Sound" so I'm not sure if this the reason for the big improvement in sound.


I thought the 990 was great in sound, but this player has taken my home theater experience to a bigger level with this player!


Thanks!


----------



## lizrussspike

dcontto,

Try going to the 705 forum. I do not have the HTIB, but I have recently purchased the 705, and with my Tosh A-2 the DolbyTrue HD is awesome. Look in the other forums and see wha tthey have available, as the 705 has three HDMI and one HDMI output. Hooking

up your Panny BD30K, well you can then see what teh sound difference is!!!


----------



## tmservo

I know I'm reviving a super old thread. I'm not normally into HTIB.. I'm pretty happy with my Denon 4806CI (yes, yes, I know but I use a PS3 for my decoder right now) and infinitys.


Recently, though, after CC's all liquidated out locally, one of the companies that bought up a bunch of their inventory had several of the 990THXs, still in the box they let go. For a small HT, I picked one up, still sealed in the box, nice, for $400. It just seemed like too good of a deal to pass.


I had to open the box up to unbox it and load it up into my car.. and was pleasantly surprised at the heft to it.


I'm generally one who downplays HTIB. And, I see the arguments against in this thread and the general snide attitude toward HTIB. Then again, I often think such commentary is kind of ridiculous... how many also run a HTPC, wihch is nowhere near audiophile standards by any means.. and how many spend time watching DiVX videos thrown out through their HTPC










Anyway, back to the 990THX.. for $400, I can't think of anything I could have assembled that would have come remotely close to the performance. Not even in the same league. This is easily a HTIB in a totally different category then the normal crap I've heard that I would out of hand dismiss. Would I put up $1,000, the original asking price for it? No. But at $400.. I don't know if there is a better value to be had.


----------



## TnTBigman

For $400 thats a great deal. Radioshack in the caribbean has them still for the converted U$ MSRP (~$1000). The HT-S990THX has a close resembalance to the newer

HT-S9100THX speaker wise. I mistaken the two models. Same wattage, dimensions, material and acoustic suspension type design- except for the 990THX sub which states the Maximum Output Power: 230 watts (Dynamic Power) versus the 9100THX sub as 290W. No HDMI connects kind of turns me off, but it does sound really great and the BluRay player can handle HDMI and upconvert std DVDs. I'll have to decide tomorrow if it's really worth it.


----------



## TnTBigman

This system sounds amazing. Hook up was a breeze, all the wires color coded, but toting the 143lbs package from store to car, and car to inside home was a challenge. Speaking of wires, the ones supplied really do need to be changed. They are very thin (21 awg). But for $1K, a pre-complied system out of the box....this is a great sounding system. The amp in the 990THX is better than that of the 9100THX. However, there is a point when increasing volume on the reciever past -13 db the loudness is no longer percieved. And the lack of HDMI is a bummer. However, popping in the THX Demo Disc II supplied shows off what a great speaker/ reciever package this is. A reciever upgrade in the future will cure the hdmi and HD audio formats deficiency.


----------



## srsairbags

I have recently got my hands on a used HT-S990THX system, picked it up for 200$ in craigslist . Speakers are not in the best condition, center left has tweeter cone damage and enclosure damage. Right now i am just using the system as a 2.1 with the surrounds connected to fronts (surrounds look to be in the best condition and also i noticed that the surrounds had a bigger woofer than the fronts). So any good replacement fronts suggestions for this receiver ?

The main application for me is to use the receiver as a headphone amp and listen to 96khz PCM FLAC from my PC S/PDIF out. I havent purchased the cans yet ( i left my HD595s with my sister and am planning to move to a HD 650). So i thought that ill just get a good pair of front speakers in the meantime and use it as a 2.1 setup for my computer ( fronts on both sides of the PC monitor 2/3 feet from me ). I was looking for small bookshelf speakers or passive studio monitors. So far i have looked at the following options


1. Behringer B2030P or 2031P

2. KRK R6 Passivs

3. Polk monitor 30

4. polk 105s

5. Infinity 152s

6. Klipsch b3s


(linearity and coloring is not an issue for me, but near field performance is . . as i am sitting very close to the speakers, )


I was looking for under 200$ per pair . . . dont wanna spend more cause i know the senns are gonna cost me around 400 soo . .kinda on a budget










Thanks


----------



## srsairbags

bump . . . and am i in the wrong area ?


Should this be in the speaker section ?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srsairbags* /forum/post/18353685
> 
> 
> bump . . . and am i in the wrong area ?
> 
> 
> Should this be in the speaker section ?



Sure, see speakers here .


----------

